# show off your critters



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 25, 2006)

*whats up everyone. lets see some pictures of your dogs, cats, birds, fish, whatever kind of critters you may have in or around your house. here are a few squirrels i have around my area. there are about 9 of them that i feed. one of them will come right up and take food from your hand. we call him bob. *here are a few pics of my dog.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 25, 2006)

I found this in my archives, when my digicam worked. not a great cam and not a great pic, but here you go.  he was a puppy then he weighs 95 lbs.now


----------



## spliffy (Feb 25, 2006)

theres Nitro, what a beast eh?




acualy hes useless.....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 25, 2006)

hey spliffy. what breed? cute little furball.


----------



## lady kush (Feb 25, 2006)

These are my dogs Snyper and Hunny.


----------



## puffadder (Feb 25, 2006)

Those pictures of the squirrels reminded me, Some years ago, my ex and I bought a house that had twenty or thirty large oak and pecan trees in the yard. There were squirrels everywhere. At first I thought they were cute, and even put up feeders in the back yard. Apparently word quickly got out over the squirrel internet and, in no time at all, my place looked like squirrel troops were amassing for a squirrel D-Day invasion.
To make matters worse, A female gained access to the attic of my house and delivered a litter of kits up there.
DDDDDDDDDDDMP, DDDDDDDDDDMP, I could hear the little sonsofbitches running back and fourth through my attic at all hours of the day and night.Everybody I talked to had a remedy for how to get rid of them. The only one that made sense was to throw moth balls into my attic (the theory was that the smell would make them vacate the premises; the reality was that it didn't seem to bother the squirrels but every time my air conditioner kicked on, the smell would run us out of the house).
Ultimately, I had to purchase pellets for my son's Benjamin pellet gun and declared Squirrel War III


----------



## Hick (Feb 25, 2006)

see what I can find here...of the _"Farm"_ animals


----------



## skunk (Feb 25, 2006)

nice farm animals hick , look like someone had there way with the piggy to the right lol.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 25, 2006)

He's the shit!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2006)

damn Eggman your dog is hittin that shit like a caveman!!!
Lady Kush is that a pit?
Hick love your farm animals.


----------



## lady kush (Feb 26, 2006)

Yep, Hunny is a pit and Snyper is a pit husky mix.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 26, 2006)

Try and guess my dog.  He's pure-bread. He's 3 years old and weighs 15lbs.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2006)

Eggman said:
			
		

> Try and guess my dog. He's 3 years old and weighs 15lbs.


what do i get for guessing right? here is my answer BASENJI. second guess SHIBA INU. now give me my prize!!!


----------



## Eggman (Feb 26, 2006)

neither.... he's a Alaskan Chili Dog.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Think man.
> 
> Not good, man. Never ID yourself like that.


hey SB when i replied to it my brother said the same thing.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 26, 2006)

As I was replying, I said the same thing. They can come and help themselves.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll remove that...


----------



## spliffy (Feb 26, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> hey spliffy. what breed? cute little furball.


 
Hes a Pomeranian crossed with a chihuaha, pretty funny looking eh?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2006)

yup he's a cute little shit.


----------



## spliffy (Feb 27, 2006)

yeah hes pretty fun to have around. a reeeal wimp though. like if he knows your mad at him, he freaks out


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 27, 2006)

My boys and my (brand new to us) girl (pictured with someone other than me). In order, Samson, Loki, Saul, and Luna.

And my fave ducks-- Heff and Friend.


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay, not in order. Luna, samson, loki, saul, heff, friend. lol


----------



## ftw2012 (Feb 28, 2006)

My roommates dog....doesnt act like a dog...but shes quite


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2006)

*looked out my window this morning and this little guy was sitting in the snow. *


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 4, 2006)

picture my mother sent me yesterday of a coyote in our front lawn....i thought it was prett cool....


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2006)

cool pictures AND critters, ya'll!! 
IMO..animals are much better subject for photos than a bunch o danged o' ugly ppls.
rambler..is that a wolf?..wolf X? ..sure is a beaut'.


----------



## Your Moms Box (Mar 6, 2006)

Rambler is that a damn wolf? Thats sweet! My roomie and I were wondering if people had them as pets or not...


----------



## rasta (Mar 9, 2006)

the master


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2006)

*thought this was a cool ass pic of my dog and michael myers facing off 1 on 1 in the grow room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2006)

*here are some nature pics taken today. *


----------



## xr2turbo (Mar 12, 2006)

This was my dog, she died last year though


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 12, 2006)

*damn dude thats a bummer. it sucks losing a dog. its just like part of your family. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you get another. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## rasta (Mar 15, 2006)

xr2turbo sorry man,,people who have never lost a dog will never understand ,,,peace brother


----------



## Mutt (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry about your loss. Was a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Hick (Mar 16, 2006)

Just an old broken down dog
is what I've come to be.
My senses are all growing dim,
My eyes can barely see.

But master, you're still in your prime,
while I am fading fast,
Please take me with you one more time
Before I breathe mt last.

You used to take me with you
To the woods when I was young,
To do your bidding faithfully
In my youth when I was strong.

My best's no longer good enough,
I'm useless and confused:
For surely you must care for me
as much as I for you.

I'll be waiting by the back door,
Take me with you when you go.
It's all I've ever wanted
and the only thing I know.

I'll struggle up and wag my tail,
Eager your will to do;
And gladly endure a painful walk
Just to be with with you.

Take me with you when you go.
One more time I long to be
with my master and my friend.
Take me with you once again.

Poem by Dana Duke


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok, heres my "girl" puppies! I breed Min Pins, these are the latest.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 18, 2006)

*hey GreenDayGirl. i like your puppies they are cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Grunt, the're small but warm and mighty.


----------



## MissMolly (Mar 21, 2006)

Cute Little Grey Dog Eatting Nuts....the Sheep Is Cute Too


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 21, 2006)

my 12 years old tortoiseshell cat and 5 year old black and white cat and blue tit with wire over nest box to prevent the cats from eating blue tits on maiden flight from bird box...........

pkj


----------



## summerangel4 (Mar 22, 2006)

Pranics kitty mel mel


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 22, 2006)

IT MY BABYGIRL!!!! Melanie is such a sweeties... she's my *****... yes thats a good *****...  Thanks summy... Now imma have to post a cute piccy of spaz... and shhh you don't know me.. hahahaha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2006)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> IT MY BABYGIRL!!!! Melanie is such a sweeties... she's my *****... yes thats a good *****... Thanks summy... Now imma have to post a cute piccy of spaz... and shhh you don't know me.. hahahaha


 pranic you still drinking that bud?


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 22, 2006)

Hahaha Yup yOu know tit


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2006)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> Hahaha Yup yOu know tit


 yes i know tit.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 22, 2006)

This Is Spaz Meow-Mix Cooper... No the cats last name isn't mine or summerangel's ... But Spaz is Summerangel's lil boy. I had the pleasure of naming him... He is such a spazoid.. but a cutie.. Couldn't get much of a better pic, he kept moving lil' shit head.. hahaha​


----------



## rasta (Mar 22, 2006)

cute cat ,,and im not a cat person


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

So long as we're showing off our "pussies" , here's mine...her name is Norman.


----------



## summerangel4 (Mar 22, 2006)

aweeee shes a cutie


----------



## rasta (Apr 7, 2006)

oh loyal friend,how you continue to grow so wide.
        you hobble and hurry to be at my side 
it's been a long day for both you and i,
so lets sit here and relax and even ask why
i'll give you som food i got just for me
in exchange for your quiet but loving comany.
oh what happens tomorrow and the day after that?
who gives a rats ass.lets stay here and get fat....
(sorry for the poetry i know it's an mj site ,,i woke up this morning and my dog was dead ,,he must have died in his sleep i had him 10 years ,,had to dig him a spot out back....just feeling sad and lonley .rasta


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow dude, sorry for your loss man. I am sure that dog is in the happy hunting grounds chasing them squirrels.


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is some pics of my dogs. Two of them are pitbulls and one is a roc lab mix. 
The one in the older looking pic was my first dog remy she died last year of old age. The pic with the puppy his name is titan a red nose pit bull. He was so high in that pic. now every time i smoke he wants some, he is a moucher he never wants to put any money on it. dam dog      
"RIP REMY" 2005


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

That puppy is sooo cute, he looks so stoned and happy! PS: You need to fire your housekeeper though, hahahaha!


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 7, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> That puppy is sooo cute, he looks so stoned and happy! PS: You need to fire your housekeeper though, hahahaha!


Haha , he is laying in the laundry baskets, although I could use a maid you want the job GDG . wages include all the pot you can smoke and all the food you can eat lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2006)

rasta said:
			
		

> oh loyal friend,how you continue to grow so wide.
> you hobble and hurry to be at my side
> it's been a long day for both you and i,
> so lets sit here and relax and even ask why
> ...


whats up rasta. I'm very sorry that you lost your dog. People dont understand that when you lose a dog it's like losing a family member for real. I can only hope that you decide to get another one in the future. When my first dog died i said i would never get another one but there i was 2 weeks later getting another one. take care rasta


----------



## advocate (Apr 8, 2006)

Here's the rest of my clan... (backs to the cam to protect their identity), they are from left to right.. Merry...Honey.. and whitecat..


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 9, 2006)

dam GDG your cat looks just like my first cat exactly the same man i miss that cat it was so freindly always rolled onto the floor so you can pet him then one day we let him out and he never came back the other 2 cats i got are retarted pee all over my dam room when they got a litter box idiots i tell you...


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 6, 2006)

kool!


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

i guess its my turn?? Molly and Dolly, both twins from the same litter. they turned 12 weeks today!! Both are newfoundlands


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Whats up drift. The little ladies are cute. I like the last pic. My dog loves to fall asleep like that.  *


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

oh man grunt, you dont even know. They love to just chill aned sleep all day. When they turn 1 ima get them blazed. I think they'de love it


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 6, 2006)

Theres monty


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

lmmfao, what a cool dog!


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 6, 2006)

yeah i shaved him now, left him with a mowhawk though.  He looks hilarious and I'll get pictures soon.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 7, 2006)

that dog is so cute!!!!     i want a dog...soon i hope...i just gotta twist zens arm


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 7, 2006)

This is Audrey and Arlo. What fun, loving, house dogs. The dopey one on the right, Arlo, was laid to rest 5 months ago. He made it almost 15 years and had a wonderful life. I still have Audrey (she's 10). She's still lonely so I'm gonna see about adding another furry friend to our household soon.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2006)

*Cute dog you have Dope can't wait to see the new pics. *
*Whats up Rev. Sorry about your dog man they are just like family members and i know from first hand experience it sucks when you lose one. Hope you get another soon. *


----------



## Mutt (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss.
The one on the left. She looks like she is smiling.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 7, 2006)

There's some pics of the little bugger with his new cut.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2006)

thats awesome!!!! bahahaha


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 7, 2006)

Woof woof. He's stylin' now.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 7, 2006)

I hope you all are pretty baked when you see this.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 7, 2006)

Rev sorry to hear about your baby  

Ross...please tell me that is a sprinkler??


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 7, 2006)

DopeDoctor said:
			
		

> There's some pics of the little bugger with his new cut.


 
that dog is just so freaking cute...look at the size of his bloody ears    he could be related to my big eared son


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 7, 2006)

LOL thank the lord it _is_ a sprinkler..i'm not sure i'd be able to keep that dog around if there was no sprinkler involved in that picture...


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 7, 2006)

i don't like the dog in the picture with the sprinkler mishap..thats my moms...this is my dog though..her name is Isis - she is definitley my best little buddy i got her when she was a puppy from the spca and she was going to be killed the NEXT day if someone didn't take her home she is the HAPPIEST dog you'll ever meet. she is always running around all happy anyway i'll shutup i'm not a dog freak i just love my little buddy.









- - - and yes she is reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly super fat i spoil the crap out of her - when i have kids they are going to be so fat if i spoil them like i do lil' isis.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 7, 2006)

dopedoctor your dog is freakin rad!!!


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 7, 2006)

I've never seen a dog like Isis before. It's like shes weird shaped or something I dunno.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah she's part chicuawa part something else i hvae no idea...she is weird


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 7, 2006)

shes a pretty cool weird....shes cute


----------



## Devon Watson (Jul 9, 2006)

devons dog kano


----------



## Devon Watson (Jul 9, 2006)

kano and marij


----------



## bmello (Jul 10, 2006)

call me stupid, I can't attach my pic of my dog...maybe I should try it stoned


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 10, 2006)

heres my horrible little dog.....


----------



## rockydog (Jul 22, 2006)

My 2 boys 1st pic only 8 months, 2nd pic almost 2 yrs old for both dogs


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 22, 2006)

i want a dog....but i fear it would eat my kittens 

nice dogs rocky


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 22, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> call me stupid, I can't attach my pic of my dog...maybe I should try it stoned


 

did you get the pic thing figured out?  scroll down and click on manage attachments and browse your files for the item you want


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 23, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> i want a dog....but i fear it would eat my kittens


I don't think they'd do it more than once.


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 23, 2006)

close up!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 23, 2006)

Here's my mutts, Biff and Coulee. The lizard is Felix and he runs the house. I have a big old snake and a leopard gecko also but they are hiding.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 23, 2006)

ur dog biff looks like a tiger with the stripes...very cool!!!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, he's a good boy, he's traveled more than a lot of people I know!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jul 24, 2006)

This is my mother-in-laws dog Vernon, 11 yrs old but acts like he's 1. He's the most vocal, hyper 11yr old dog i know but he's so cute He don't like weed but if I roll a "banana splint blunt" he follows it around the room demanding a hit lol.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 24, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> call me stupid, I can't attach my pic of my dog...maybe I should try it stoned


*bmello go down to the bud picture section. At the top you will see a thread that will help you resize your pictures. I hope this helps ya out. *


----------



## rockydog (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks lady, and those r some beautiful dogs biff


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks rocky.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2006)

Here's my dogs.  











In desguise of course, to protect their identity.  

Hehe!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh, and we can't forget Obi Juan Zeke (don't ask, I didn't name him, lol)


----------



## lizardking (Aug 25, 2006)

Here is our baby boy, Lennie. We rescued him almost 2 years ago. He is a big ganja fan. He is about 4 years old. When we light up he sits in the cloud and enjoys the buzz!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2006)

lizardking said:
			
		

> Here is our baby boy, Lennie. We rescued him almost 2 years ago. He is a big ganja fan. He is about 4 years old. When we light up he sits in the cloud and enjoys the buzz!


 
What a cool pet!!!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Aug 28, 2006)

I had to add another pic of Vernon, I couldn't resist.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 29, 2006)

hey!!! Vernon's laying down on the job  

nice pics of all the dogs...love the incognito ones Mom 

love the lizard...are they very hard to care for?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok....I'll bore you all with my kitty Norman. Sure she looks sweet now but this cat kills "anything" that scurries, flaps or eats nuts. Shes not real popular with the old people in the neighborhood who all have bird and squirrel feeders. I'm sure my cat thinks they were put there for her to make it easier to pick the little critters off  Hey...who knew how much noise  a little mousie can make in his last moments of life?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2006)

GreenDayGirl-I could sure use Norman at a time like this.  We have a critter in the garage that won't go away.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 9, 2006)

These two are my two dogs in thier disguises. Bammers is made up to look like a Manx cat and The Dink is disguised as a Persian cat.

Bammers is about 20 years old and The Dink is about 10.

I've trained Dink to use stealth hunting. You can see that in one picture, he looks just like a 7up carton. You can't even see him. What a hunter!

Bammers is just his fat happy self!

Bammers has started doing something very strange. He'll Meow at me with a cadence like speech. When he finishes, I'll say something to him. He waits until I've finished and he'll again say something to me while moving his mouth like speech. I think the dude is trying to talk. After all these years, he's seen me talk to him so much, he's trying to tell me to shut up, he doesn't know English.

The Dink can stand next to my 6' book shelf and launch strait up to land softly on the top of it. He makes it look like he just "stepped" over on it.

Neither cat is allowed in the grow areas. The Dink went ape-crap crazy on me the last time he was in there and I dumped a plant.

What a pair.

I've been searching Chinese recipes for a good one for cat. When I find it, these guys are history! Hhahaahahahaha


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I've been searching Chinese recipes for a good one for cat. When I find it, these guys are history! Hhahaahahahaha


 
BAD!!!  I nearly spit out my drink and ruined a 2nd computer!!!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh Stoney's been into the good stuff again lol


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 9, 2006)

little outdoor photo session!


----------



## monkey (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 10, 2006)

Monkey....OMG i want your cat....such a beauty  

Stoney....your dog/cat Dink....looks exactly like a cat i keep trying to cat here in my neighbourhood  

we are seeking 3 good homes.....three kitties left    i am getting way too attached to these buggers....it will be so sad to let them go


----------



## dream grower (Sep 11, 2006)

This is Chase. He keeps unwanted visitors away. He's very good at his job...
The newest addition to the fam. is Libby.  No ankle is safe.   Chase is 1/2 reg. Black Lab and 1/2 reg. boxer. Awesome mix!  The puppy is a reg. long-haired Dachshund.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well i have been trying to get pics of this little guy or girl for the past 2 weeks ever since he or she started coming down out of the tree. We have named he or she little joe. Usually they have 2 or 3 per litter twice a year but this is the only one we have seen. It was raining out this morning so he or she is wet. *


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 20, 2006)

My avatar, his name is Charlie, I wish he was mine though, catsitting for a freind.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 22, 2006)

0001[/IMG] This is maddie my dog and casper my cat


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

Finally after 2 days trying I got a good pic of Charlie, most of the pics turned out like the dying people from the movie The Ring, he doesn't sit still.


----------



## 420smoker (Oct 23, 2006)

The Brother's Grunt, your dog looks alot like me and my girlfriends dog. Is it a miniature poodle? Here's a couple of pics. (not so great pics, but here they are anyway)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 24, 2006)

*Whats up 420smoker. Yes your dog is the same as ours a minature poodle and the same color no less. What are the odds of that.  *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 24, 2006)

scorpion, terantula, dog and goats.......


----------



## FaTal1 (Oct 25, 2006)

some nice pits   hahaha thats a sick pet TBG   here some new pics of my pup


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks man...heres another shot- grill open, ears back......


----------



## FaTal1 (Oct 25, 2006)

you didnt clip his ears??? big head  i wouldnt want to get bitten by one of those


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2006)

its a she...and i left her natural because everyone else clips and docs them. thanks for the reply  :wave:


----------



## Rinse Out (WÃ³Ã¡h) (Oct 26, 2006)

This is my northern musk turtle he is called Rapheal or "raph" for short, (from teenage mutant turtles.





and this is my dog jerry next to my other critters.

my dog is actully crazy... the one activity he will do all day is just sit next to my fish tank and his head follows the same direction as the fish..... but he is 10 yrs old now...so i guess he is loosing it.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 26, 2006)

Neat pet! Does it get any bigger? Why musk? Does it have an odor? Where is it indigenous to? Hey Jerry, beats chasin cars...


----------



## Rinse Out (WÃ³Ã¡h) (Oct 26, 2006)

yeah they get about 4-5" round for shell size i read..

It does have a nasty smell to it but only when u hold him and he gets pissed off.

its from north america some where? but it lives in my fish tank with my fish... he aint tryed munchin them or nothin yet. so thats good... he only cost £15. i think thats about $24. and they live for ages aswel.


----------



## 420smoker (Oct 26, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up 420smoker. Yes your dog is the same as ours a minature poodle and the same color no less. What are the odds of that.  *


 

i know, huh? i showed my gf your dog's pic and she thought i took that pic of Princeton when she was gone.


----------



## 420smoker (Oct 26, 2006)

Rinse Out (Wóáh) said:
			
		

> This is my northern musk turtle he is called Rapheal or "raph" for short, (from teenage mutant turtles.


 

that's a very small turtle dude. Great name, I used to LOVE Ninja Turtles when i was little.


----------



## Tanirbask (Oct 26, 2006)

This is my little weener.  He's a stoner. He will even do some great tricks for stems.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Oct 27, 2006)

My household has seen many animals come and go.  My neighbors have complained that if I have one more animal I'll have to be zoned as a zoo!! ((laugh))

I've had dogs, cats, birds, fish, and even rodents.  You want to see something funny, watch a 100 lb German Shepherd back up from a 1/2 lb conure! ((laugh))  I'm learning how to scan pictures and reduce their sizes, but here are two.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey Tanirbask,  Wire-haired dapple? Really nice lookin Dog! Mini? hard to tell from pic. I've been into Dachshunds all my life. Is he your first one? Here's a pic of my newest addition to the family. Doin what doxies do best...  Shmoozin and pickin on dogs 4 x thier size  Smart dogs. The only dog I train differently than most. They will get it, just takes longer. But, once they learn it, it's written in stone.  Hey, Good Luck with your new friend! post a pic now and then.


----------



## Tanirbask (Oct 28, 2006)

hey dream grower.
 no, he's a long-haired dapple. He is nine months now. I just haven't made any recent photos. They definantly have a thing for big dogs. His idea of fun is chasing around my neighbors' boxers. lol


----------



## Fiction (Oct 28, 2006)

heres a pic of my amydog she's a 3 year old salt n pepper shnauzer. her favorite past time is eatin all the pot I drop on the floor lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 18, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Well my cousin stopped by the other day to show off his new puppy. He is so cute i couldn't resist taking the little turds picture. Anyway here he is.  *


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 18, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. Well my cousin stopped by the other day to show off his new puppy. He is so cute i couldn't resist taking the little turds picture. Anyway here he is.  *


 
He is sooooooooo cute! Do you know what kind he is?

As for all these dogs sleeping on their backs--I love to see that--it is a sign of very secure and confident animal. 

I recently adopted a dog from a shelter. She was picked up as a stray and may have even been abused  . As a result she doesn't yet have the security to sleep in such a vulnerable position. I am hoping with time that she will become confident and safe. I'm working on her...she is such a sweet dog and has made A LOT of progress in just a few weeks. 

Anyway, love all the animal pics. And sorry for trying to play the canine-Frued. What can I say, I'm baked.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 18, 2007)

hopefully her pic is here


----------



## Bubba Bear (Mar 18, 2007)

we have 5 dogs and 1 cat.......here are some pics of a few of em...the black lab is my baby...his name is Bubba Bear

the 2 adult dogs both had puppies a week apart...one had 16 and the other had 5, plus our cat had 5 kittens 4 weeks later...we kept 2 of the pups.....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2007)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> He is sooooooooo cute! Do you know what kind he is?


*Whats going on RIFQ. He is a miniature Dachshund and is about 8 weeks old. I'm sure once your adopted dog settles in and gets use to his or her new enviroment he or she will be fine.  *

*Love the pics of your other family members guys and gals keep them coming. *


----------



## flymadness (Mar 20, 2007)

Just a few random pictures of my kitten Thor..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2007)

*Sup Fly.   My man don't look very happy taking that bath.  *


----------



## flymadness (Mar 20, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sup Fly.   My man don't look very happy taking that bath.  *



hahaha yeah i know, not a fan of the bathwater at all, ya cant see it from that pic but i had a nice long slice on my hand . but she was dirty so it had to be done


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 20, 2007)

here's my ferret "Road Warrior" (because he likes to go on car rides).  I think he had just taken a bath which is why he was so scruffy... he's a lot fatter now too lol.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2007)

*Whats up FB. Man i always wanted to get one of those little guys. Do they stink like people say? Anyway he is cute. *


----------



## Professor bongwater (Mar 20, 2007)

Is it just me or, do most of these critters look high?


----------



## flymadness (Mar 21, 2007)

as far as smell goes for ferrets its all about how much you clean them im pretty sure. my friend has two and they only smell a bit when he is lazy and hasnt bathed them. but they are so much fun and so crazy, if i could afford it i would have one!


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah, TBG, pretty much what flymadness says.... I usually try to give that guy a bath every 2 weeks, if not he starts to smell really bad! also, I have some daily sprits stuff which smells like baby powder that helps a bit.... more than anything though, the biggest pain with him is i have to clean his **** out of his cage all the time, and that stinks worse than he does.  I could never get him to go in cat litter, so he just uses newspaper lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2007)

*That's cool. How much does one of those little guys cost these days? *


----------



## Professor bongwater (Mar 21, 2007)

The other day I was in a pet store (well a petco anyways) and one of the employees informed me that ferrets were illegal in California. The funny thing was, they had a whole isle devoted to ferret owners. 
I love this country!!!!
Prof.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 21, 2007)

Too funny. That reminds me of our last election for governor of California. Schwartzenegger was running --among others-- against a porn star, Gary Coleman (the child actor), and  some guy whose entire platform was to legalize ferrets. He was so passionate about it...it was hilarious. Of course there was also the guy who ran on the sole platform of legalizing mj  . But thats nothing new, we have one of those run in every election. Maybe someday they'll get elected :bongin:


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's a ferret alternative for those California residents who don't like to break the law. Meet my chinchilla's. They are great pets--friendly and curious and they DON"T smell. You never have to bathe them .. they roll around in a "dust bath" (basically some sand looking stuff that you get at the pet store). Even their **** doesn't stink and they use a litter pan like a cat. We recently introduced them to our dog and so far everyone is getting along.

Meet Harold and Maude:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 22, 2007)

ok heres a little bit of my zoo lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2007)

*Nice collection of pets there Sticky Budz. We used to have an Oscar about 15 years ago. I see they have supper swimming in the tank. Boy do they love Goldfish.   I also see you have CRABS.   Does the wife know?   Great pets man.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 22, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Nice collection of pets there Sticky Budz. We used to have an Oscar about 15 years ago. I see they have supper swimming in the tank. Boy do they love Goldfish.  I also see you have CRABS.  Does the wife know?  Great pets man.  *


lmao dont tell her ok lol i forgot one pic of the rabit i just add it in there now had to resize it also the cat fish we caught with are hands camping the kids loved it lol thanx for the complaments.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey all. I have some pics on here of my mother-in-laws dog Vern, so I figured that since i have my own puppy now I should put some pics of him on here. Max is purebred Jack Russell, he will be 6months on march 27. The 1st pic is him after a hard day playing lol. the next just Max lol


----------



## noelk (Mar 23, 2007)

Look at this for a cool caracter.his name is Yago .He is an English   " staffordshire bull terrier"


----------



## Meg (Mar 23, 2007)

Aw. Yago is all that is Dog. So cute.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 24, 2007)

noelk said:
			
		

> Look at this for a cool caracter.his name is Yago .He is a english bull terrier


great looking dog . hows he with kids? brother has one thats awsome with kids. nice pics. 
hey stonerz nice pics too


----------



## berserker (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are two of pitbulls.The one with the blue collar is a red devil dog her name is shygirl and the other one is an american pit and his name is crip,crip follows me EVERYWHERE that i go,he LOVES the growroom.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 28, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> Here are two of pitbulls.The one with the blue collar is a red devil dog her name is shygirl and the other one is an american pit and his name is crip,crip follows me EVERYWHERE that i go,he LOVES the growroom.


nice dogs there bro u planing on breeding them bet they will have some great looking pups.


----------



## berserker (Mar 29, 2007)

i do breed them and here is one of her pup's and her playing together.


----------



## berserker (Mar 29, 2007)

This is a better picture of my male.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 30, 2007)

all you lucky people with your cats and dogs...I wasn't allowed to have a cat or dog at this place because the owner is allergic to just about everything...lame...so I settled with this little girl. I used to have a beautiful male of a different spieces but he eventually died . He had dark blue legs, a green head, and his butt was bright orange with tiger stripes. The females live up to 15 years...Males mature, breed, and die soon after. This girl has quite a ways to go before reaching a full size of about 9 inches.

And no...I never take her out and hold her...This spieces is said to be quite docile and great for handling, but mine seems to be the angriest thing in the world. I prefer not having my face eaten.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 30, 2007)

OMG, Laser. If those things were in my house the last thing they would see is big can of Raid....


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 30, 2007)

ahh...how can you say that...look at her...and her big butt...aw, she's a cutie.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 30, 2007)

CUTE??!! the only cute thing is the cage....A turtle or a mose would go nise in there...lol..(no not as a snack for the spider..)

lol


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 30, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> ahh...how can you say that...look at her...and her big butt...aw, she's a cutie.


Her *Big* *Hairy* *Butt*!

As hard as I may try to adjust my thinking, females having big hairy butts is not becoming an attractive thought.

Yikes!  :bolt:


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 30, 2007)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> CUTE??!! the only cute thing is the cage....A turtle or a mose would go nise in there...lol..(no not as a snack for the spider..)
> 
> lol


 
OOOO!! I can't wait till she's big enough. When she gets up around 5-6 inches I can feed her small mice and anole lizards. It's so cool. My male that died used to get fed small mice. It was really interesting to watch how he stalked and hunted it before springing on it. And man...Tarantulas are FAST. They're definitely not those slow walkers like everyone thinks. LOL, one day I was cleaning his tank and putting him in another container and he shot out and jumped right onto my lap. I just about **** a brick .



			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Her *Big* *Hairy* *Butt*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha agreed. Definitely don't take my women like that .


----------



## berserker (Apr 1, 2007)

Well the one that i married WASNT like that but after 7 kids my wife has got a butt like that BIG AND HAIRY,I think that it is her birth control so we dont have any more kids...


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm so glad I found this thread!  Here are my kids - in picture order:
Simba, Sasha, Maggie, Holly (now in kitty heaven), Bayley, Baxter and Blaze...


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 8, 2007)

Lilly is my wifes 3 year old mini lop bunny , and Harley is a 7 year old shepard lab mix ( he's the gaurd dog )


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 8, 2007)

oops . forgot the pics.


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 8, 2007)

Very cute!!  Do they get along or do they have to be separated??  

Your bunny looks like one that I had as a young child.  His name was Tinkle...  he loved CoCo Puffs!


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 8, 2007)

No they dont get along , Well i'm not sure really , they never met . The dog has his own place . My garage is 30' x 30' with a 60' x 30' fenced in area on the side in the back yard,   and a doggy door leading to it , this is harley's home , the garage is heated of course . The bunny on the other hand , this is her house we just live here with HER .. She has free reign of the house in the evenings and is litter trained , WELL for the most part , and she doesnt like cocoa puffs but occasionaly will leave YOU some cocoa puffs to clean up !!!


----------



## socal420girl (Apr 8, 2007)

Very cool!!

Funny about the coco puffs thing...  Tinkle somehow got into a box of them and ate so much that it killed him!!  Sad but a true story - killed by Coco Puffs!  At least he went out eating what he loved!


----------



## drfting07 (May 28, 2007)

Heres Molley and Dolly, twin sister Newfoundlands. The larger one is Molley with the thin stripe in-between her eyes. They are each more than 100lbs and still puppies!!!


----------



## CaptainViper (May 29, 2007)

Hey Folks, Here's two of our Boys, Ozzy T. and Jack. Ozzy's the B/w one, He's also Mamma"s and Daddy's "Specal"-boy./Spoiled. 






View attachment IMG_0001.jpg


----------



## socal420girl (May 31, 2007)

Nice "puppies" drfting07!!  Good luck when they're full grown!  Although, I'm sure that just as the picture shows, they're angels!!

Nice kitties CaptainViper - I've always thought black and white cats as being very loving...  haven't had one yet, but will some day!


----------



## MrsBluntFullOfKush (Jun 5, 2007)

Heres Ziggy hes my dog .........I guess i'll show marley thats blunts dog, he be pissing me off  and i think he try to do it


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2007)

I love everyones pets....well except for maybe PewPews..LOL.

Here are mine in order of the food chain.  

This is Mo Betta:






Smokey:






Bruno is 16 yrs old:






And here's our 110 lb Great Pyrenees.  Isn't she pretty.    Such a gentle giant!






Thanks for looking.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2007)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Heres Molley and Dolly, twin sister Newfoundlands. The larger one is Molley with the thin stripe in-between her eyes. They are each more than 100lbs and still puppies!!!


 
Too cute!  Do newfies have double-dews?  My pyr does.  I had never seen that before til I got her.


----------



## the_riz (Jun 5, 2007)

*Mom your dog is awesome! lol... really sweet looking. 10 out of 10 for critters lol  *


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats an old picture of my little girl.. shes 2yrs old.. 
Brindle American Pitbull... We call her Zila Piruvian Pitbull Terrorist...  But her real name is just Zila Piru..


----------



## Draston (Jun 5, 2007)

Here is my dog. He's almost two years old, be two november 11th! His name is Ace and he's a long haired (wired) jack russell terrier .


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2007)

Forgot the pics lol hear are a few


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2007)

I need to update my pets.   

In August we got our 1st hermit crab from a souvineer shop in Alabama.  Our 2nd crab came a few weeks later when I heard they were social and liked friends.  Our 3rd crab we rescued from the mall just yesterday, here's a few pics of the new guy.    Not really sure on a name just yet.  But man did he trash the tank during the night.  The moss is scattered, empty shells overturned, etc.   

Pardon my daughters manicure, haha.


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is the little sister of the two, Jane's older sister Mary died from Parvo a few months ago. It costed me quite a bit of doe to save Jane but I'm glad I did...just wished I could have saved them both......Well I will update more of my critters, (2 other dogs and a tarantula ), once I get more batteries 4 my camera.:bolt:


----------



## Artfan (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is my dog fleur, I rescued her from a dog pound, She is proving to be a loving fun loyal friend. You will notice her up to her knees in mud, she found this muddy puddle on our way home from a walk, guess how bad the car was inside when we got home, took me an hour to clean both her and the car, shes' worth it though. Dog meets horse, the horse was munching on mints we gave her, the dog wanted some too.

Peace Artfan


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 1, 2007)

My cat Toupe.  I tried to shave him tho- so right now- he's like 1/8 inch fur, then his legs and underbelly are still 4 inches long- he's pretty poofy in general. I'll have to post a finished shaved pic when I'm done, and/or when he will let me finish.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 1, 2007)

This is my baby 'Sampson Bishop Solomn'

He is a 6yr old St. Bernard and is considered to be my best friend in the whole world. He is there when every one is not and accepts me for who I am and not what I do.

I dedicate this post to my one true friend through thick and thin


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness CI- he is sooooo cute.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 1, 2007)

I also have 1 cat named 'Mickey' and a 70 gallon fish tank consisting of:

2 Viel angel fish
3 Serpe tetras
4 Black tetras
2 clown loaches
3 Guppies
2 Sword tails

No pics of them though. Maybe later


----------



## 84VW (Oct 1, 2007)

i can't believe i havent noticed this post before....heres my 2 crazy pets


cat = kittie...she runs the basement mainly, i dont know why but she loves it down there and spends most of her time there

dog = daisy, she runs the upstairs and the yard, 2yrs old about 60 lbs and thinks shes a lap dog

pic of daisy isnt that great

**pics removed, sorry


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 1, 2007)

Lovely Boxer....The cat on the other hand......Is a cat.


----------



## 84VW (Oct 1, 2007)

i had actually planned on getting rid of the cat after i got daisy but she does actually kill any mice or small critters that get into the basement 

daisy hates the cat and tries to destroy her every chance she gets, although the cat is dumb and tries to attack the dog sometimes too....i've been told its because of her differant colored eyes that she's a little "off"


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah butters,
  I got my Daughter this little girl doggie, (female yellow Lab) named her Lace.
 My cat is an american shorthaired Tabby, and He is too cool. He loves me without question, but he is a snake in the grass. His name Is Mo.Family Pics 280.jpgFamily Pics 090.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres my critters. Ive got 2 retic pythons they are about 5ft right now and a long way to get full length. Also have 2 pits "Gotti" and "Capone" the brindle one is Gotti and the gray one is Capone. Ill tell you one thing you do not want to come into my house uninvited lol, I know I wouldnt. Love my animals specially my dogs except when they wanna get into stuff like my grow room. I also have a giant goliath birdeater and a 150 gallon salt water tank. Hope you like.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 2, 2007)

First we have Gracie, our daughter's chihuahua.  She thinks she's a 'big' dog...LOL!

Then, Chloe, our Garden Kitty (one of our 4 cats).  

Next is Nemma our Anatolian Shephard (she keeps the coyotes away).  

Then Ranger, our American Farm Collie (he helps Nemma do her job  ) .


----------



## imsoborednow (Oct 2, 2007)

Not really sure on a name just yet. But man did he trash the tank during the night. The moss is scattered, empty shells overturned, etc.  

How bout Ozzy...smokin mom....:rofl:
You know you should not put vodka in his water....hehe....

:doh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2007)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Not really sure on a name just yet. But man did he trash the tank during the night. The moss is scattered, empty shells overturned, etc.
> 
> How bout Ozzy...smokin mom....:rofl:
> You know you should not put vodka in his water....hehe....
> ...


 
Too funny ISBN. 

I love everyones pets. 

Do the snakes get along HMG?


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 2, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Do the snakes get along HMG?


 
Yes mom they along great. They are in a 300g tank but they are so mean. They will try to eat you if you give them the chance. My dogs wont even go by them.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotta love reptiles. 
Nice pit....used to have pit/boxer. But moved to an apt. and they would not allow them. 
He is a happy snake...every time my boy comes home from school he comes outa his burough and waits to be taken out.
He just got finished shedding.

The colors on the retic are nice bro. :aok:


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice python Mutt....I had a 4.5 foot Ball Python, her name was Gypsy, but she got sick and died about 2 months ago.....the weirdest thing too....she seemed fine and then one day I went to check on her and she was stiff as a board.....still don't know what the heck happened.....


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet ball python Mutt but it surprises me. With the name mutt an all I thought youd have this gnarly grungy mutt lol. Ive had a few ball pythons before. They are gentle snakes at least mine were. Good pets. It was my 1st snake ever. I just needed something that was super aggressive, Im thinkin bout get a yellow anaconda from a buddy of mine. But with all the heat lamps and dog food and snake food and growin lamps the bills gettin bout as high as I am.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a mutt, but due to "extreme" circumstances I had to send him off to a farm with a nice family. He was a great dog, great with kids, and was lazy. LOL
Loved that dog.

I'm an avid dog person. Love reptiles.
I want a chameleon, but after I get back into another house. They are "high" maintenance as well.
That would be cool an anaconda. But how easily handled are they? Freind has a pine snake....I won't handle that mean arse thing.

Yes, this snake is even more pasive than other balled pythons I have handled. He loves my boy. Will curl up with him on the couch while my boy watches cartoons. 

Hey homeade, This snake won't eat rats.  only mice. I was told that rats are more beneficial than mice, Any advice? He's a bit of a "lazy" hunter.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 2, 2007)

Mutt, first off anacondas you cannot handle at least the ones I met. They much rather try to take a big bite out of you. The green anacondas are gauranteed to eat their owners when they get big. The thrill of the feeding and how they kill is what I want, that and they are beautiful snakes to. 
Ok Ive had problems with feeding like you do before. Are you trying to feed it alive or frozen rats? And how much do you feed it? How big is he to?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 2, 2007)

He's about 3.5' lil longer (can't get him stretched out completely to measure...too stubborn. 
I got this one from a freind who can't keep it. They fed it 4-5 mice every 2 weeks. (seems like not enough). I was planning on 2-3 mice a week Live mice only.....frozen defeats half the purpose IMHO. I like to see the kill myself too.  Besides he won't eat em unless he killed them.
I am very proactive watching for mites and stuff. 
Just figure the rats would be much better for him. but if he won't eat em why bother.
I don't want to overfeed to get him bigger, Just to keep em happy n healthy.
He's about 6 yrs. old (I think...changed owners a few times b4 me)

I've owned a python before....but this ones a lil "lazy" like I said. Plus because previous owner, might be set in a certain way.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 2, 2007)

This little girl was found in my garden 11 months ago, she was so small she could fit in my palm, she meowed at me as she was shivering in the cold standing on top of an 8ft wood fence and could not get down, I climbed on some slabs and enticed her towards me, I took her to the backdoor of the house and gave her some milk outside and all of a sudden all the house erupted ~(kids are sooooooo nosey if they think something is going on)~ faces looking out bedroom windows to see what was going on, then everyone outside looking at the kitten as if it was an alien lmao, b4 I knew it the kitten was inside and all kinds of can we keep it? can we keep it? 400 times till it was decided to see if som1 puts a missing kitten poster up (dont think the kids would have told me even if they had seen one lol) and thats how 1 little lucky kitten became one of the most trouble making creations of the universe to be part of my life.

now for part 2


I have a Doberman aged 12, old smelly and covered in fatty lump deposits, she is an old lady who like all women, whinge when she is tired and when hungry and when uncomfortable and grouchy and ....do I need to go on???

she is beautiful in my eyes and I will sorely miss her when she goes, the average age of a Doberman is 9 when they die, so she is well past her sell by date.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 2, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> He's about 3.5' lil longer (can't get him stretched out completely to measure...too stubborn.
> I got this one from a freind who can't keep it. They fed it 4-5 mice every 2 weeks. (seems like not enough). I was planning on 2-3 mice a week Live mice only.....frozen defeats half the purpose IMHO. I like to see the kill myself too.  Besides he won't eat em unless he killed them.
> I am very proactive watching for mites and stuff.
> Just figure the rats would be much better for him. but if he won't eat em why bother.
> ...


 
When I switched over to rats from mice and mine are alive to I had to knock the rat out first. But maybe try this. Try not feeding for a week or 2 and then throw a smaller rat in his cage I think he will find that rat a lil more tempting then usual. You probably know this already but becareful feeding live rats to snakes they will chew on your snakes if the snake dont get him good. Ive seen it and it hurts to see a $1000 get ruined by a rat. My retics will be on rabbits pretty soon if everything goes ok. I cant wait to see these snakes at full length, they can get up to 25ft and Ive seen them at 17ft already. One of the most aggressive snakes in the world. But give that a shot with not feeding him for a week or 2 it should work and it wont hurt the snake either.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks homeade, Gonna try small rats at first...lil buggers can be mean.
Thanks again....25ft!!!!!!!! WOW


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 2, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> she is an old lady who like all women, whinge when she is tired and when hungry and when uncomfortable and grouchy and ....do I need to go on???


 
*Hmmm...Hippy, you are treading on thin ice with that comment...:rofl:*

*But I can so hear the love for your girl in there,:heart: very sweet, and she IS beautiful!  *

*It's so nice to see everyone's dear pets and critters...what a diverse group!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2007)

All this snake talk is making my skin crawl.   



Ok....I am thinking about my fluffy soft dog right now.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 2, 2007)

Cmon Smokinmom snakes arent that bad except when they bite you. Then that hurts very much. As a matter of fact one of my snakes is named Nipper Ive been tagged by her a few times:hairpull: . If that makes your skin crawl Ill try to post some pics of my lovely spider that even creeps me out. Thats why Im not worried about anybody tryin to get into my house univited. My old neighbors in a townhouse I had got caught growing and they took 27lbs. I didnt even know my neighbors practically in the same house were growin pot but the police came in and shot his rott for no reason, the police said it looked mean. Then not to long ago in my city a friend of a friend was outside his home when 2 police officers stopped their car got out and started questioning him for some reason. Then his yellow lab came outside to play with his 5 year old daughter and the cop shot the dog dead, in front of the kid. Can you believe how trigger happy these cops are? I just dont understand why or how you could shoot a dog, theres other non lethal devices they carry that they can use. Sorry to change the mood in here I would be devasted if my 2 dogs were shot.


----------



## 84VW (Oct 2, 2007)

Homemadegravity said:
			
		

> Also have 2 pits "Gotti" and "Capone" the brindle one is Gotti and the gray one is Capone. Ill tell you one thing you do not want to come into my house uninvited lol.


 
beautiful dogs

its the same with my boxer...if your not invited your screwed...i have to tell her its ok and then shes fine


----------



## Mutt (Oct 2, 2007)

84VW said:
			
		

> beautiful dogs
> 
> its the same with my boxer...if your not invited your screwed...i have to tell her its ok and then shes fine



My mutt was very protective....viscously so, but if known....a total and pure wimp.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's mine on his bike!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2007)

*Great pics of your pets everyone. We got a new addition to our family yesterday.   It's a baby painter turtle and is about 1 week old. We named it GAMERA.   If any of you remember watching the old japanese monster movies when you were a kid there was a giant turtle called GAMERA. Anyway here is a pic of our Gamera and the real Gamera. :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool turtle TBG!

We got a turtle recently too.  Click my pic, he does tricks.    LOL


----------



## Pranic (Oct 3, 2007)

Honey, is my little pot head, he's the cat who eats my trees






This is "Demonica" Elysian Lynn.  She used to belong to my ex gf, but she's muh babygirl now.


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey all. Here is a pic of my new pup, Bindi, We got her a couple months ago after a long grieving period from us having to put my last girl down, rottwieller, after she got sick. Anyways, with the coincidence part, My new girl is a brindle pit and on the papers it states that her father,sire, is Gotti.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 3, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> Honey, is my little pot head, he's the cat who eats my trees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That first cat looks evil. :evil: 

Here is my cat Meeko.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 3, 2007)

Maddie is a lover and casper just doesn`t give a crap


----------



## Pranic (Oct 3, 2007)

Grow dude, ur meeko is such a panther....

and honey, no he just is a cry baby, he was meowing at the camera when the photo was taken lol.

awww longtime grower ur kitty is lazy just like me


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok...I finally got new batteries for my camera....so here's my little 8 legged freind.....well not so little actually.....lol


----------



## Nova (Oct 8, 2007)

My cat Mr. Snuggles.....

Dont let the name fool ya, he's a terrorist and ferocious...

I got 2 other cats in the pride, they are much more covert....


----------



## Mutt (Oct 8, 2007)

KaptainKronic said:
			
		

> Ok...I finally got new batteries for my camera....so here's my little 8 legged freind.....well not so little actually.....lol


 
:shocked: :bolt: 
That thing is huge man!!!!


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah she is pretty big....we bought my daughter's boyfreind one 4 his b-day but his is only half the size of mine and they are both still growing.....she might get a little bigger but prolly not much.


----------



## upinarms (Oct 8, 2007)

Check these Sons a Bitches out, Can you guess what they are?


----------



## Nova (Oct 8, 2007)

upinarms said:
			
		

> Check these Sons a Bitches out, Can you guess what they are?




those are puffins...​


----------



## upinarms (Oct 8, 2007)

your right, is it that obvious?? I was perked by the humorous curiosity of their name...lol


----------



## Nova (Oct 8, 2007)

upinarms said:
			
		

> your right, is it that obvious?? I was perked by the humorous curiosity of their name...lol



Let's just say my 3yr old is glued to watching the Animal Planet channel. You let me know if you need a recap of Meerkat Manor, i have all the old episodes memorized. 

They had shark week likes 2-3 weeks ago, it was awesome. Just sittin there, drinkin a nice cerveza, baked, and eatin cookies....LOL


----------



## upinarms (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow 3yrs old and already an interest in the intellectual. Won't be long before Discovery and the History Channel follow suit. Better start saving for her college fund!!!


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah I feel ya Nova...my 10 yr. old....well one of them cuz I have 2, his favorite channel is the Discovery channel.....he's a dang genius with that stuff, I mean I'm 32 yrs old and he knows more science and nature stuff than I do...his favorite shows are "How It's Made", and "Mythbusters"....pretty kool shows actually....:headbang2::headbang2::headbang2: especially when your:bongin:


----------



## upinarms (Oct 9, 2007)

Damn , KaptainKronic you sure had kids young. I don't plan on starting the family thing for another 2 to 4 years. I'm currently 26, and well I'm still a little Immature for that huge step. Good for you though!!! Nice to see that some people can take on that responsibility that early in their life. Heck I don't even think my girlfriend is up for that!!! :fid: Maybe I'm destined to travel this world alone because it doesn't take much for a girlfriend to be an Ex. U.S. Woman are poison and can be quite annoying!!:hubba:   Sorry I don't mean to rant.. I like Mythbusters too but I'm more of a History Channel guy myself...


----------



## Mutt (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm 32 as well, tell ya what having kids young is the way to go. I do not want to keep up with a baby now. Do that stuff when 26....just right. He'll be up in college befor I'm 45


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 9, 2007)

I am also 32...well till next month on the 21st....and yes I kinda started early, but I have 6 kids total....3 are mine, daughter is 4, son is 7, oldest son is 10, then my fiance has 3 also, son is 10, oldest son is 14, and her daughter is 16. But like Mutt said don't wait too long cuz you don't want a teenage boy aking to play catch with you when your 55 and too old to run around with them....not to mention waking up every 2 hours with a new baby....


----------



## Nova (Oct 9, 2007)

Pfft! Im only 25...rofl, my daughters mom was 19 when she had our daughter. It's all worth it tho, doesnt matter how old ya are or how immature/mature you think you are, kids force you to grow up that much more. She's my 'couch critter', lol! I didnt know what i was gonna do if i had a daughter, i was already a pretty big poppa bear to my mom and sisters, its even worse with a daughter. Oh well, sometimes im lookin to kick someone's ***, it just gives me a good reason! Gettin some of the male aggressiveness out...dont give me any crap, all of you with balls have the same urge, i just tend to act on it! ROFLMAO! :giggle:

As far as channels go, me personally, i like the history channel and the military channel.  I used to be a mythbusters fan, until they just started playin reruns, got boring.  My daughter is a brainiac though, she speaks better than my grandmother who has been in this country for 72 years, hahaha!


----------



## Nova (Oct 9, 2007)

im just a typical protective dad tho! Im not some punk that goes around lookin for a fight....

Every guy has the thought tho, some punk kid gives you some attitude and all you wanna do is beat some sense into him! It's like that....:hubba:


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 9, 2007)

I hear ya Nova....I'm the oldest of 4 and I grew up with 3 sisters and no dad around so I can see where you are coming from cuz I'm the same way with them and they are all adults, and I'm also like that with my 2 daughters.....let some fool get fresh with my lil girls and it's on and crackin.....although I guess I would have to say that my 16 yr old's boyfreind is a cool kid....he's my lil smokin buddy....don't worry he's older than she is, cuz I ain't about to get someone elses kid high(or mine for that matter)....plus I figure that he's gonna do it regardless so he might as well do it here with me so I can keep an eye on him that way he doesn't get into trouble.....might even have a future grower in him too....(my lil protoge...lmao).....


----------



## Nova (Oct 9, 2007)

KaptainKronic said:
			
		

> I hear ya Nova....I'm the oldest of 4 and I grew up with 3 sisters and no dad around so I can see where you are coming from cuz I'm the same way with them and they are all adults, and I'm also like that with my 2 daughters.....let some fool get fresh with my lil girls and it's on and crackin.....although I guess I would have to say that my 16 yr old's boyfreind is a cool kid....he's my lil smokin buddy....don't worry he's older than she is, cuz I ain't about to get someone elses kid high(or mine for that matter)....plus I figure that he's gonna do it regardless so he might as well do it here with me so I can keep an eye on him that way he doesn't get into trouble.....might even have a future grower in him too....(my lil protoge...lmao).....



BWAHAHAHAHA! I got 3 sisters, a mom, and a daughter. My dad left when i was 6, so i had to fill the man of the house shoes early on, just kinda grew into the role. 

My lil one is 3 and she already has 3, yes 3, boyfriends at her day school. Scary huh? She's my homegrown lil playa...hey as long as they treat her to nice things and keep their hormonal hands off, im all good...Otherwise head are gonna roll!

I want a lil protege! Im jealous....


----------



## Nova (Oct 9, 2007)

I really wasnt gonna post a pic of this critter, cuz im training my lion cubs to open the cage and eat him cuz he's absolutely the most annoying thing alive next to fly's!

He is a critter though, he's 19years old, his name is Spooner. He was hand fed using a baby spoon when he was little, so we named him spooner. We've had him since he was hatchling, we actually got to see him break out of his egg! 

He's almost as old as myself, so he's seen alot things. Some people who get high around him swear that he speaks spanish to them. It's been said by more than one person, who oddly, dont have any relation to the other.

Im trying to catch my other critters, but they are sneaky, i trained them well!


----------



## upinarms (Oct 9, 2007)

What kind of bird is that? He's got rosy cheeks,LOL!!! I have a Half brother and  full blood sister. We got scattered when I was 4 yrs old and ended up in child care facilities and foster homes, that kind of crap!! My sister was lucky for finding a replacement family, but unfortunate to be blind. Me and my brother grew up in the modern-day equivalent to orphanages, but on the up side our eyes work fine. Funny how life works out. If you guys ever choose to adopt, try to adopt an American child regardless if He/She is older or not. I see all to often families adopting foreign babies, while the TV makes it seem so heartfelt.but it just kind of makes me angry. Please adopt American kids if you choose to adopt. I just wanted to get the message out.


----------



## Pranic (Oct 10, 2007)

awww he's too cute to let the kitties eat.. don't be mean


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2007)

*I got a new tat yesterday.  *

Not a tattoo, but a 20 gal crabitat, and 5 new hermit crabs.  Brings us to a total of 8.    The one in the awful painted Big Bird shell is a lavender color, so pretty.  Here's a few random pics of the tank and new additions.

They love the new tank, especially the mosh (moss, lol) pit.  That's the basket on the 2nd level.  The crabs were also going crazy on the climbing net.  You can't tell, but I made a little hammock and it's in the front corner on the sand side.  None of checked it out, so I will probably take it out soon.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2007)

*Those are so cool Mom. I had one when i was a kid. :aok:  Have you ever seen them change shells before? *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Those are so cool Mom. I had one when i was a kid. :aok: Have you ever seen them change shells before? *


 
Yes I have, quite neat.

It was soo much fun building the crabitat yesterday.  Took the good part of the day.  They are loving it!  What's nice about having 8 is that atleast someone is always awake even during the day.  At night they are very busy and trash the tank.  Sticks and shells scattered everywhere.   

I must admit they are taking away from my computer time.  They are so facinating to watch.  Last night I had a chair by them and it was 2 AM before I knew it.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Oct 10, 2007)

Smokingmom the crabitat is quite cool.


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 14, 2007)

lol


no animal was injured during this test only my wifes legs when the cat got pissed off and clawed her thighs.:ignore: :hubba:  


rofl

pkj


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *I got a new tat yesterday. *
> 
> Not a tattoo, but a 20 gal crabitat, and 5 new hermit crabs. Brings us to a total of 8.  The one in the awful painted Big Bird shell is a lavender color, so pretty. Here's a few random pics of the tank and new additions.
> 
> They love the new tank, especially the mosh (moss, lol) pit. That's the basket on the 2nd level. The crabs were also going crazy on the climbing net. You can't tell, but I made a little hammock and it's in the front corner on the sand side. None of checked it out, so I will probably take it out soon.


 
*Update!  The big crab in the red painted shell has changed into a shiny natural one.  Look how cute it looks now.  Hehehehe.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2007)

Just because I think she's beautiful.


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 1, 2007)

I guess I better introduce you all to Smudge........

Born August 30.....

Aint she cute...............


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey imsoborednow - glad to see ya around............

Smudge is a friendly looking pup.

PB


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks Harmless.........


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2007)

This guy was running around my front yard today taunting me with his Reeces.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2007)

Digging this one up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2007)

had her longer then had ex wife...shes gettin up ther  and does not move so well anymore but she still loves me for who I am...


----------



## jash (Dec 16, 2007)

one of our cats,she hates sharing the couch


----------



## Amsterdam (Dec 16, 2007)

Cats always seem to have a superior than you attitude.


----------



## headband (Dec 24, 2007)

heres my dogs, pitbull Gostface Killah, and Rvca(rooka) a ridgeback lab. , i got a baby ball python and some cats too, just to lazy to find pics right now


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 24, 2007)

this is Eula shes a ferret. shes like a perpetual kitten play all the time then sleep. she'll do this her entire life


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 24, 2007)

KaptainKronic said:
			
		

> Ok...I finally got new batteries for my camera....so here's my little 8 legged freind.....well not so little actually.....lol



 wait, why does it look such cool colors???
  is it really its colors, or did you invert the pictures colors??? of just the spider some how.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2007)

Meow!


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 6, 2008)

Anybody any cool animals?


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 6, 2008)

Lace and Momo,
Momo is the cat
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
Family Pics 279.jpg

Family Pics 090A.jpg


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 6, 2008)

lol i love that pic smokinmom


----------



## gangalama (Feb 7, 2008)

This Dog is too fun!! I love him more everyday.


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 7, 2008)

awwwwww that is so cute lol. hes a big dog


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 7, 2008)

pit?


----------



## annscrib (Feb 7, 2008)

this is beebop


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 7, 2008)

awwww thats a pretty bird


----------



## annscrib (Feb 7, 2008)

ty sc hes my baby and spoil rotten too hes a quarker


----------



## gangalama (Feb 7, 2008)

"Kilo" is a cane corso. Ive had pitbulls u can see them in my grow journal. This guys an italian mastiff and hes gonna get a lot bigger. 120 lbs or so.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 8, 2008)

check her out...im getting her a buddy today. and Bu


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 8, 2008)

awwwwwwwww cute congratulations


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 8, 2008)

I love all you guys' furry critters but let's get some scales in here too :ccc:

My siamese, General Tso. My Mini Lop, Pepsi. My Red-Eared Slider (lighter) and my Yellow-Eared Slider (darker). My six anoles (1 Carolina Anole, and a few Bark Anoles). I had 15 anoles when I came back from FL but I gave my sister three and the rest didn't make it. I even had a couple orange-headed ones too and another Carolina to boot. Started with two alpha males but one got an infection and didn't make it. Got another one that's already trying to take his place tho. Anybody got a name for my turtles or lizards?


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 8, 2008)

awwwwwwwww cute pets you have there the turtles look cool


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks! :ccc: Leaving for Daytona again here on the 25th so I should have at least 10-15 more lizards by the time I get back.


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh and I forgot, my Mini Lop just became a daddy a week ago. My mother breeds rabbits and she brought a couple of her females over to add to the genetic pool and POOF! now he's a daddy LOL. I'll have to ask her for some pictures of the little furballs.


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 8, 2008)

oooooooo cute congratulations cant wait to see the baby bunny's lol what color are the females that  he breed with??


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 8, 2008)

85 Degrees and sunny


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 8, 2008)

cute


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 8, 2008)

The wife thought a new kitten would be great for the kids last weekend so now we have a cat the last one ran off (adopted from a barn mother and unknown father), but this one is a pet shop kitten so it will still want out and to run off. I was raised on cats and others like spiders and snakes etc. So far she has no name but I'm still fighting for Kitty for the sake of the 2yr old so hes not :confused2: She already discovered the grow  got herself shut in for a bit  but she didn't try to eat anything or from what i can smell right now pee on anything either.


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 9, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> oooooooo cute congratulations cant wait to see the baby bunny's lol what color are the females that  he breed with??



One of the mothers was a calico lop and the other was a dutch (black with white line in between). Hopefully I'll get her to send me some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 9, 2008)

awwwww that a cute kitten Dubbaman


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 13, 2008)

she has had all her injections so monday is day one of major walkies 


cannot wait for monday already got route penned in in the peak district in cheshire we know a dog friendly pub thats on the banks of the canal so here we come for food drink and walkies.

pkj


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 13, 2008)

she is so cute lol what kind of dog is she??


----------



## BenDover (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a 6 year old male German Shephard...







And I just got this little girl today for my wife for a Valentine's gift. She is so cute, cute enough to make a grown man call something, "so cute." (Oh yeah, she's a toy poodle)


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 13, 2008)

Heres the fattest cat in the world.  Hes pushing 25 pounds!!!


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 13, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Heres the fattest cat in the world. Hes pushing 25 pounds!!!


ostpicsworthless:


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 14, 2008)

hey sportcardriva she is a bedlington terrier


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is a pic of *Ace*. He's about 12 yrs old (don't know when his bday is, so his bday is on my bday  ). He's some kind of a cross of a Beeshoo (spelling?) and some other dog (unknown) - *very* smart and very obedient... but man!...is he ever a grouchy dog with a mind of his own.

He was saved from his previous owner (very mistreated/unloved), so I had a hell of a time with him for the first few months... he would bite me when I gave him a bath... up until the third time he drew blood, at which point, I backhanded him and split his lip - he doesn't bite me any more and understands that *I* am the Alpha male in my house and he's part of *my* pack. (previous owner was a woman, so he was always the alpha male when he lived with her).

notice?... he's flipping you the tongue? :rofl:


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 14, 2008)

cute dog very cute lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 14, 2008)

...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2008)

Our beloved Smokey (hamster) passed away on Saturday.  After a quick funeral we burried him in the yard then went to go buy a new critter.

My daughter picked out a very hyper hamster.  It's a she, about 6-8 weeks old, named Precious.  

Isn't she cute??!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2008)

*Had a hampster just like that when i was a kid Mom.   The only problem with them is they don't live long at all. I think it's like two years or something. *


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 20, 2008)

here are my lil guys


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2008)

*They are about some cute little guys or girls. They make ya just wanna smile.  *


			
				lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> here are my lil guys


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 20, 2008)

My cat just had kittens yesterday! I'll get pics up tomorrow, sorry no baby rabbit pictures yet either.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 21, 2008)

*Pictures, pictures we want pictures.  *


			
				mal_crane said:
			
		

> My cat just had kittens yesterday! I'll get pics up tomorrow, sorry no baby rabbit pictures yet either.


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 21, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Pictures, pictures we want pictures.  *


:yeahthat:


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 21, 2008)

Lol give me til the end of the night and I'll at least have baby kitty pictures. I would have to go across town and ***** at my mother's internet for being slow before I'll be able to get any baby rabbit pics, sorry guys but I'm workin on it ...


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 23, 2008)

Look everybody, baby bunny pictures are here! Sorry still no kittens yet but I'll make sure the photos go up before I leave for Forida in the morning.

It won't let me repost the father rabbit even after I changed the name of the file so you'll have to look up somewhere to find the big gray lop-eared bunny that's a daddy now. My mother brought two of her rabbits over to breed with mine. Look at all these babies! I get to keep the one that is brown and gray. The big calico rabbit is one of the mothers, and the other mother is a black and white Dutch.


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 23, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww they are so cute lol i want one


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 25, 2008)

Awwww, how cute are they!!!

Rabbit stew at Mals.


----------



## godtea (Feb 26, 2008)

You got a dark side there Mom , Rabbit stew?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

LMAO just kidding.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 26, 2008)

one more this lil girls name is penny


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 23, 2008)

should read andrex and not andrez but she cannot even unroll the toilet tissue in one piece:hubba:  

roflmao

pkj


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2008)

Too funny parkingjoe!!!!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

Here is my doberman-Daisy. She about 8 months old in this picture. And here is my cockerspaniel-Lilly. Bout a year old now. Take care.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2008)

Cute dogs smoky.  How do they get along?


----------



## cookie (Mar 24, 2008)

we have a papa-san chair that they have destroyed. the kitties love it. if you try to sit in it they refuse to move and you just have to find another seat, or just sit on them, which is something i do frequently. lol. the calico is radium, the smallest tabby is beans and the huge bear/cat is neuse. rhymes with moose. he's not fat, he's just big boned. no really. he's a maine coon. you need both hands to pick him up. i love and hate them all.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 24, 2008)

Both my babies get along great. They have their little spats but they do great. Take care.


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 24, 2008)

aaaaaaaa all you guys have very cute pets lol


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 24, 2008)

mal_crane said:
			
		

> Look everybody, baby bunny pictures are here! Sorry still no kittens yet but I'll make sure the photos go up before I leave for Forida in the morning.
> 
> It won't let me repost the father rabbit even after I changed the name of the file so you'll have to look up somewhere to find the big gray lop-eared bunny that's a daddy now. My mother brought two of her rabbits over to breed with mine. Look at all these babies! I get to keep the one that is brown and gray. The big calico rabbit is one of the mothers, and the other mother is a black and white Dutch.


 
Ever give them left over Green Mojos?? 
I give my goats all of my males plants and they chow down..LOL


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 25, 2008)

Lol yup my father rabbit used to get all my trimmings and loved them!  I don't feel so alone in feeding my rabbits leaves now :fly: ...


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 6, 2008)

he is only 6 weeks old and his name is cotton ball. isn't he cute lol


----------



## mal_crane (Apr 6, 2008)

Awwwww! He's so cute! Too bad he isn't a she, if it was a she you would be able to have a whole litter by my big boy! We won't be having any babies for awhile here probably at least a couple months.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 6, 2008)

View attachment 54649


View attachment 54650
they usually dont get along _that_ well


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 6, 2008)

mal_crane said:
			
		

> Awwwww! He's so cute! Too bad he isn't a she, if it was a she you would be able to have a whole litter by my big boy! We won't be having any babies for awhile here probably at least a couple months.




i just said he ceause i dont now if it is a boy or a girl yet lol so i just call it a he for now lol but am really not sure what it it yet. its still to little to tell what it is yet lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 6, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> View attachment 54649
> 
> 
> View attachment 54650
> they usually dont get along _that_ well


 
YIKES!   That's not good at all.  You should try and seperate if they can't get along.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 6, 2008)

howdy smokin, it looks bad,but theyre just playin i think. they have never injured each other and they curl up together at night. kind of like my girl & me!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok good to hear.  

I had 2 great pyrenees females who got into some terrible fights.  Blood all over those white coats.  We finally got rid of the aggressive one.  Things are a lot calmer at my house these days.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 6, 2008)

ouch,doesnt sound pretty.  im glad you got that solved.nuttn better than a peaceful house and mind!


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 6, 2008)

friday and today piccies

enjoy

the pic at herons bridge is my doggie saying to me wow did you really construct this bridge 28 years ago when you were 19 years old out of solid oak .

yes i did doggie:hubba:  

pkj


----------



## dmack (Apr 6, 2008)

Here goes Mr Snickers my Persian male cat. This picture was taken after he got a hair cut.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 7, 2008)

My poor pup just got her annual summer haircut.  She sulks for about 5 days and then she'll be back to her old self.  

She looks soooo skinny without her fluff!  But atleast I don't have to vacuum twice a day anymore, lol.

The before pic was taken last Oct, before she had her full winter coat.  And the after pic was taken 1 day after her trim.

No laughing,.....


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 7, 2008)

awwwwwwww she looks so cute with her new hair cut


----------



## headband (Apr 7, 2008)

had to put my best friend to sleep today  i gave him lung cancer, but he was suffering from skin cancer


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 7, 2008)

im sorry bro, guess dog liked to get high too...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is Alex! My little kittin..


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 7, 2008)

awwwww cute kitten


----------



## Hick (Apr 7, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> had to put my best friend to sleep today  i gave him lung cancer, but he was suffering from skin cancer



Sorry headband.. 

 Just an old broken down dog
 is what I've come to be.
 My senses are all growing dim,
 My eyes can barely see.

 But master, you're still in your prime,
 while I am fading fast,
 Please take me with you one more time
 Before I breathe mt last.

 You used to take me with you
 To the woods when I was young,
 To do your bidding faithfully
 In my youth when I was strong.

 My best's no longer good enough,
 I'm useless and confused:
 For surely you must care for me
 as much as I for you.

 I'll be waiting by the back door,
 Take me with you when you go.
 It's all I've ever wanted
 and the only thing I know.

 I'll struggle up and wag my tail,
 Eager your will to do;
 And gladly endure a painful walk
 Just to be with with you.

 Take me with you when you go.
 One more time I long to be
 with my master and my friend.
 Take me with you once again.

 Poem by Dana  Duke


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 10, 2008)

New Addition to our family.

our first dog.  the kids have been begging for a couple years now.  We are finally in the country...so i caved.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2008)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> New Addition to our family.
> 
> our first dog. the kids have been begging for a couple years now. We are finally in the country...so i caved.


 
Awwww, is it a boxer?  Sooooo cute!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Boxers are great dogs. My brother has one. Really really hyper but great with kids. Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

A little poem I ran across somewhere on the net. It fits this thread perfectly. Enjoy. Take care and be safe.

Inner Strength

 If you can start the day without caffeine or pep pills,
 If you can be cheerful, ignoring aches and pains,
 If you can resist complaining and boring people with your troubles,
 If you can eat the same food everyday and be grateful for it,
 If you can understand when loved ones are too busy to give you time,
 If you can overlook when people take things out on you when,
    through no fault of yours, something goes wrong,
 If you can take criticism and blame without resentment,
 If you can face the world without lies and deceit,
 If you can conquer tension without medical help,
 If you can sleep without the aid of drugs,
 If you can do all these things,
 Then you are probably the family dog.
He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. 
You are his life, his love, his leader.
He will be yours, faithful and true to the last beat of his heart.
You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Another poem I ran across. Enjoy. Take care and be safe.

If a Dog Were Your Teacher....
You would learn stuff like.....
When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.
Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride.
Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure ecstasy.
When it&#8217;s in your best interest-practice obedience.
Let others know when they&#8217;ve invaded your territory.
Take naps and stretch before rising.
Run, romp, and play daily.
Thrive on attention and let people touch you.
Avoid biting, when a simple growl will do.
On warm days, stop to lie on your back on the grass.
On hot days, drink lots of water and lay under a shady tree.
When you&#8217;re happy, dance around and wag your entire body.
No matter how often you&#8217;re scolded, don&#8217;t buy into the guilt thing and pout... run right back and make friends.
Delight in the simple joy of a long walk.
Eat with gusto and enthusiasm. Stop when you have had enough.
Be loyal.
Never pretend to be something you&#8217;re not.
If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it.
When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by and nuzzle them gently.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 11, 2008)

yep....boxer pup.  she's a cutie.  she's was the mellow pick of the pack...almost to mellow.  i'm sure she'll grow into her fiestiness.

i cant believe how much this dog whines......:holysheep:


she's wants attention 24/7


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 11, 2008)

this has been fun so far....we always had hunting breeds growing up.  this ismy first protector.  and my childrens first dog.  although she's pretty much a cry baby away from momma right now


----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

Here is a pic of my doberman-Daisy. She looks like a killer! Take care and be safe.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 11, 2008)

Haha, that dog looks crazy!!!!!  Cool pic.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Mom. She's quite the character. Take care and be safe.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2008)

New critter in da house!

Went to the local animal shelter and adopted a 4 yr old male daschound.  

He's about 100 pounds lighter then my other dog.  But they still get along...

We named the lil guy Tex.


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 12, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww he is so cute lol my grandma has  daschound they are so cute lol congratulations mom lol he is cute


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 12, 2008)

here is a pic of my Alaskan Malamute (Sam) trying to eat my sisters dog(they are playing he didn't eat her).. He weighs like 175 pounds


----------



## sportcardiva (Apr 12, 2008)

awwwww that is so cute


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2008)

Thats one BIG dog.....WOW!!!

Cute.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's another pic.  I erased his booty hole so it wouldn't be offensive...lolol.

Tomorrow he gets snipped....ouch!  

This lil guy is just too cute not to share.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 15, 2008)

*Holy crap Mom your a few animals short of a Zoo.  *


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol, what made you take a butt shot..


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2008)

N1XON said:
			
		

> Lol, what made you take a butt shot..


 
The butt shot wasn't my intention.  He gets up into the fort and looks so proud of himself.  I thought it was a cute pic.


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 15, 2008)

so this is what they did the bastards 

thats the last time doggie goes to this hairdresser 

toni and guy for her next trim:hubba:  

pkj


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 15, 2008)

Hahaha PJ...not as bad as my pyr's haircut tho, you gotta admit.


----------



## Cole (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats my cat Snoball:hubba:


----------



## someguy (Apr 15, 2008)

my 2 month old rat terrier/ chihuahua mix Van Damme


----------



## someguy (Apr 15, 2008)

ya now its not letting me post pics for some reason. get one one tonight. sorry for the tease


----------



## someguy (Apr 15, 2008)

or you can click my link below...


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 16, 2008)

hey cole thats no cat its a pig man.

lol

howd it get that big or has the photo been morphed

and cole thats a lovely looking dog dude

sm yes took dog to trimmers and came away with someone elses dog imho

lol

pkj


----------



## Cole (Apr 16, 2008)

It has escrins syndrome. That means it grows 4 1/2 times as fast as a normal cat.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi people, my little baby had a fight with a car and lost (Picture 1) RIP sweetpea, 2 days later I bought this Seregon Bengal for £450 ($895), she is 15 weeks old and gets into every nook and cranny imaginable, she has not been named yet, we will decide what to call her when she shows her true mannerisms and characteristics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 22, 2008)

*Sorry about your cat Hippy may she rest in peace in kitty heaven. I remember when i was a kid are cats seem to get hit on a daily basis. Your new addition is a beauty.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 22, 2008)

$895 for a cat?  Good thing she's a cutie.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 22, 2008)

1 thing ive noticed already, she is trying to help me, she found my ph tester :rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 22, 2008)

she looks absoultley gorgous ,,,worth every penny


----------



## IRISH (Apr 22, 2008)

these are my best friends,  female rott/lab-8 y.o. - male walker- 16 y.o.
edit> security reason...bb...


----------



## maineharvest (May 8, 2008)

This is Tingy hes just a plain ol fat tuxedo cat.  My friends call him a carpet cow cause he looks like a mini cow.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 9, 2008)

Here's my Brooke. She's a pug/jack russel.

Although, having a dog or a cat, I tend to feel guilty that my new cat or my new dog has been taken from its mother and/or family. Anybody else feel the same way? Unless you save the poor fella from the pound and whatnot, then you're doing a great great favour.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2008)

3 of my crabs looked sooo cute the other night hanging out on a log together.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 25, 2008)

pic 1 is my female rott/lab mix, she's around 150lbs'. 
pic 2 is my male walker (deer hunting dog) in his glory. he's been retired for around 7 years, shhh, don't tell him though.

pic 3 is my two best friends' lounging around in the air condition.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah pat, smile for that camera , haha. He's an Italian greyhound/chihuahua mix and he's totally nuts and the other lil guy is my pug, Pug Stuff, who happens to be a huricane Katrina refugee. I scooped him up real quick. Both of em are so much fun.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2008)

That pug is so so so cute!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 27, 2008)

yayaya this post is back i love this thread and all the pics


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jul 28, 2008)

FLA FLunk, thanks for adopting Pug Stuff. It made me smile. I'm sure he endured quite an experience when that hurricane hit.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 16, 2008)

This thread has not been aired for a while so I thought I would give it a jog.

No pics from me this time, just words I found.

But are they just words?

----------

A PET'S TEN COMMANDMENTS......... 

1. My life is likely to last 10-15 years.  
Any separation from you is likely to be painful. 


2. Give me time to understand what you want of me. 


3. Place your trust in me.  
It is crucial for my well-being. 


4. Don't be angry with me for long and don't lock me up as punishment.  
You have your work, your friends, your entertainment, but I have only you. 


5. Talk to me.  
Even if I don't understand your words, I do understand your voice when speaking to me. 


6. Be aware that however you treat me, I will never forget it. 


7. Before you hit me, before you strike me, remember that I could hurt you, and yet, I choose not to bite you. 


8. Before you scold me for being lazy or uncooperative, ask yourself if something might be bothering me.  
Perhaps I'm not getting the right food, I have been in the sun too long, or my heart might be getting old or weak. 


9. Please take care of me when I grow old.  
You too, will grow old. 


10. On the ultimate difficult journey, go with me please. 
Never say you can't bear to watch.  
Don't make me face this alone.  
Everything is easier for me if you are there, because I love you so.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2008)

I got this guy over the weekend.   He was 1/2 price.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2008)

*ROLMAO Ma. :rofl: *


			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I got this guy over the weekend.  He was 1/2 price.


----------



## city (Oct 17, 2008)

full breed Pekingese. look at them googly eyes.didnt think i wanted dogs. but these little turds are cool as hell.
stud on left(loki). no nuts Norman(middle) and angel the female(right)


----------



## IRISH (Oct 19, 2008)

couple birds eating on my home made suet cake today. the woodpeckers love it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello Banjo 

And your recipe is?

(I like to hang bird feeder balls on my tree and they cost a small fortune every time I buy them, so if I can make them ....)


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 20, 2008)

Melissa said:
			
		

> she looks absoultley gorgous ,,,worth every penny


 
if your talkin about the kitty in your avatar then your right.. worth every penny


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2008)

Hippy- do they have pine trees over there?  Pine cone birdfeeders are quick and easy.  I think a toilet paper tube would work well also.  Just cover the cone/tube in peanut butter then roll it in birdseed.  Then tie a sting to the top and hang in a tree.  It works well, until the rain comes.....

Oh wait...it rains there a lot doesn't it.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 20, 2008)

i made those in boyscouts when i was a kid.


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 20, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hippy until the rain comes.....
> 
> Oh wait...it rains there a lot doesn't it.



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl:

:chuck:




how many days this year Hip?​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 20, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hippy- do they have pine trees over there? Pine cone birdfeeders are quick and easy. I think a toilet paper tube would work well also. Just cover the cone/tube in peanut butter then roll it in birdseed. Then tie a sting to the top and hang in a tree. It works well, until the rain comes.....
> 
> Oh wait...it rains there a lot doesn't it.


 
Yes it rains a lot  

Yes we have pine trees :aok:

     

Mmmm

So I spread a toilet roll with peanut butter, tie Sting up and hang him in a tree?

Sounds good to me :rofl:

P.s.

What do I do with the peanut buttered toilet roll while I watch Sting swing?


----------



## IRISH (Oct 20, 2008)

hello HIE. . they get expensive here in winter too. i mean a buck or so apiece, but when you use as many as we do, it adds up quickly.
we keep the containers the store bought suet come in, fill it with wild bird seed, and pour melted shortening over it, then refridgerate it for a day.
some times we add goodies to the mix, such as dates, nuts, unsalted trail mix, peanut butter and such.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2008)

Not the toilet paper itself, but the cardboard tube in the middle.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 21, 2008)

Forest the Wonderpup!  18 Week old Black Lab/Hound Mix.  His coat and body are very labbish but the ears and loose skin on top of his head just screams hound dog.  Given to us free by a woman at the lake.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 4, 2008)

Heres my best friend.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 5, 2008)

Check out the nuts on my cat:




Breathtaking.​


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 5, 2008)

Here are some images of my HUGE OSCARS. 










One plain Tiger and one is a "Long Fin" variety. ​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 12, 2008)

My kitten has grown up.

Pics 1,2 and 3 show how innocent a cat can look.

Pic 4 is her showing her true colours, a general trouble maker, she is reaching out and digging her claws into my Doberman.

Pic 5, this is her in full battle mode, my Doberman is over 110 lbs in weight, the cat weighs 3 lbs, the cat is attacking the dog, not the dog attacking the cat  

Boy you can tell the cat is female :ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

Her markings are very cool Hip.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 12, 2008)

hers my killer.laziest dog alive,eats sleeps and you know.she has the worst breath alive.i took her to the vet twice for this.i bought some crap you put in her water,some other stuff you squirt in her mouth after eating,no help.i took her back and they want to set up an appointment to put her out to clean her teeth plus give her some kind of shot to help the breath issue.160.00 treatment.i've got to wait for 2 weeks after the last treatment.this is killin me as she sleeps with me.baddddd breath.she will not chew the greenies either.help.guess i will try the teeth cleanig.i just had 5 of her teeth pulled.hmmmmm


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 12, 2008)

Just for you Andy 


I saw it  

:rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 12, 2008)

This is Cassie.  She thinks she is the queen and asserts her authority as often as she can.  She is a Welsh Corgi and is a spoiled little girl (she is only 1 of 6 however that lives in this household, at the moment).


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2008)

This is Lucy.  All of my dogs are rescue dogs, so I never know much about them.  Lucy is around 8 years old and a gentle loving girl.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 17, 2008)

Rescue pets give more love 

We do the same.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 17, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> hers my killer.laziest dog alive,eats sleeps and you know.she has the worst breath alive.i took her to the vet twice for this.i bought some crap you put in her water,some other stuff you squirt in her mouth after eating,no help.i took her back and they want to set up an appointment to put her out to clean her teeth plus give her some kind of shot to help the breath issue.160.00 treatment.i've got to wait for 2 weeks after the last treatment.this is killin me as she sleeps with me.baddddd breath.she will not chew the greenies either.help.guess i will try the teeth cleanig.i just had 5 of her teeth pulled.hmmmmm


 
try putting garlic in her water bowl. I know its wierd but i swear it works.


----------



## tesla (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a pair of eagles nesting in the back yard.
My constant companion Killer. She loves the snow.


----------



## Oscar (Nov 17, 2008)

wink wink TBG.  


Here's my American Eskimo believe it or not.

My girl took him to the groomer for a shampoo, manicure and TRIM. :holysheep: 

Quite the trim, I'd say with winter just around the corner.
The funniest thing of all is when he came home, the groomer had put a lime green bow beside his ear!


----------



## Oscar (Nov 17, 2008)

He was so upset when he came home........
To cheer him up, I made him a hematite and tiger eye collar with a bear claw!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 17, 2008)

That is hell of a trim :rofl:

Far too close for this time of year


----------



## tesla (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Oscar Here's a pic of my American Eskimo, Not sure yours would survive here with a hair cut like that.


----------



## Oscar (Nov 18, 2008)

That  LOOKED like my guy, tesla.

Ti-Loup,  he's on a downer today.....


----------



## Thorn (Nov 18, 2008)

sheesh thats an awful trim oscar!!! poor little blighter!

Here's my 2 beautiful babies. They are toilet trained - but have destroyed the innerds of the cage this morning! The toilet has turned round, everything capable of being bedding has beed shoved into there bed corner lol my old shoe i gave them months ago to play with is definately NOT wearable anymore hehe!


----------



## Oscar (Nov 19, 2008)

> sheesh thats an awful trim oscar!!! poor little blighter!



Winter is here......poor little guy has to do his business a little bit faster now!

Shikes, now I'll have to get him a sweater or a fur coat. I could make him a fox coat...I have a few pelts....or maybe muscrat!

Poor Ti-Loup.......what was the groomer thinking?? (Bean this mutt?) no pun intended


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2008)

*I don't think he or she was.  *


			
				Oscar said:
			
		

> what was the groomer thinking??


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 22, 2008)

His name is Gritty (named after a local pub) and he is posing with my new plant that is a Blueberry Haze cross.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 23, 2008)

cheeky cat!!


----------



## Oscar (Nov 28, 2008)

Poor Ti-Loup...........he needs the fire now that he got beaned!! :hubba:


----------



## Oscar (Nov 28, 2008)

This little guy/girl crashed into the front window. 

I took him in..........warmed 'em up and released back to the wild!

Never named a WoodPecker before...........this one we call Pick-Pick.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2008)

Woof!!!  A face only a mother could love.  :giggle: One hideous dog.  Not mine.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 28, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Woof!!! A face only a mother could love. :giggle: One hideous dog. Not mine.


 
LOL, Mom that looks more like an archaeological find rather than a dog!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> LOL, Mom that looks more like an archaeological find rather than a dog!


 
I agree.  Here's more about Sam the ugly dog:

*Sam (dog)*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
*Sam* (November 1990November 18, 2005) was a blind pure-bred Chinese Crested hairless dog, and three time champion of the annual Sonoma-Marin Fair World's Ugliest Dog Contest in Northern California in 20032005. His ugliness gained him international fame and celebrity  his death was a top headline on major news websites.
Susie Lockheed, his owner and a resident of Santa Barbara, took him in as a rescue dog in 1999.
In 2005, Sam starred on Criss Angel's 2005 _Mindfreak_ Halloween Special which aired on the A&E Network. Sam played the role of Angel's cat, dressed up in a Halloween costume.
Due to heart complications Sam was euthanized on November 18, 2005, just shy of his 15th birthday.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 28, 2008)

He is half pitbull. he once ripped the head clean off of a cockroach, he doesnt play, bring it on leo.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2008)

So so so cute Jbonez!


----------



## JBonez (Nov 28, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> So so so cute Jbonez!



He's cute alright, until i point my finger at something, then he goes into kill mode with reckless abandon. 

Jk jk, (dr. evil voice) "hes my special little boy"


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 28, 2008)

*hi all, well here are a few pics of my cats. *
*they are a little crazy just like me!  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2008)

Love the kittys allmashedup!    Esp. the hat one!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2008)

My old dog was quite the artist....loved arts and crafts.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2008)

Private eye pup!


----------



## JBonez (Nov 28, 2008)

If this doesnt bring a tear to your eye, you have no emotion.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__UHSZHJ9LA


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 28, 2008)

My 2 mad Hounds..............


----------



## Thorn (Nov 28, 2008)

A few pics.. first our black lab with my first pet rat when she was very poorly. and then the black lab again showing just how lady-like she _really_ is


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 28, 2008)

Chopper and Cosmo


----------



## Oscar (Nov 28, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Chopper and Cosmo
> 
> View attachment 90626


 
We have similar sofas, same color too! Yours leather?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 28, 2008)

Oscar said:
			
		

> We have similar sofas, same color too! Yours leather?



Yep, the dogs live on them and it holds up well.  That's the loveseat


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 28, 2008)

hey thorn your black doggy. looks just like me after a heavy night on the town. when i leave to go out , ive made an effort, i think i look quiet fit. but hey thats my opinion....then god knows what happens, a few hours lata and a couple of drinks. and i look like poo., god knows what happens. i reckon i knock myself out, and someone mops the floor wit my head. very glamorous!   yeah i look just like your dog. dignity out the window!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 28, 2008)

have I told you how attractive I find you Allmashed?

How do you fancy coming out for a gallon or 2 of ale? :hubba:


----------



## Oscar (Nov 28, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> have I told you how attractive I find you Allmashed?
> 
> How do you fancy coming out for a gallon or 2 of ale? :hubba:


 
Scotch on the rocks.......a double please!   

Chivas or Crown Royal will be just fine......:hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 28, 2008)

happy birthday my doggie


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2008)

Thorn- you keep rats as pets?


----------



## JBonez (Nov 28, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thorn- you keep rats as pets?



You may think im crazy SM, but i actually think rats are kinda cool, if you can pottie train them at least, they dont really seem that bad, at least now, i used to think they were nasty little buggers.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2008)

I have had hamsters...which kind of look like rats.  I don't think I could ever do gerbils simply because of the rat-lile tail.  *shivver!*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah I had that girl up there, I got 2 now, ones a dumbo white/champagne and she's the cutest timid little thing ever. The other one is brown and white and will devour all your food and booze! probably weed too if she got the chance hehe!

They really do make amazing pets, on a level close to dogs. mine are toilet trained and very friendly, never bitten anyone, one loves to give you kisses! plus she likes my spicy roasted jalapeno salsa!!

My mum was soooo anti me getting a rat before i left for uni, so in my second year of uni i finally had my own place to rent so decided it was time to get my first pet rat! Ever since she met her, my mum has loved rats, really enjoyed looking after them for me when i've been away and even wants some of her own someday!

I really don't like or see any interest in hamsters and guinea pigs at all. hamsters stink! I mean they REALLY stink! but rats dont - they're so clean and tame, even i never could have imagined they would make such good pets..

they most of all love going to sleep under our cushions when we're in bed watching tv with a smoke :hubba:

Here's a cute one.. or 2 or 3 hehe!

The first 2 are of the white/champagne one  the third pic is them both fast asleep in a paper bag! The last one is the brown and white one along with her original friend a black berkshire dumbo, (he) died after 2 weeks, must have been a runt 

anyway they my babies


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Nov 30, 2008)

*Our new boy Astro*









*My cat Ozzyahgo (Ozzy)*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 30, 2008)

that is one stupid looking dog and a VERY fluffy cat! how often you have to brush him?

allmashedup...lol she doesn'y lie so much like that anymore when she's sleeping but she just does it for attention now lol I felt a bit like how she looks there last night! I think i was glued to my bed. 2 glasses of Rose plus 2 ales plus one medium strong blunt = glued to bed and a looooooong deep sleep!


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah i know just what you mean, heavy night myself. 2 glasses a couple of puffs and im anybodys! lightweight or what.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Nov 30, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> *that is one stupid looking dog* and a VERY fluffy cat! how often you have to brush him?
> *
> STUPID looking dog!? I take offense to that! I have to brush him every day, I actually have 3 of these cats but did not have any pics...*


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> Thorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Nov 30, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> yumyumbubblegum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> bud.uncle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 30, 2008)

lol thanks bud. so what bro my dog looks stupid...yours looks really stupid, but hey its a pup, mine looked really stupid when it was a pup lol!

blimey it seems to be getting to the stage on this site where you have to watch every word you say incase you offend someone. no wonder tbg left!

lol anyway... we're looking into getting a new dog, another labrador ***** probably although have been thinking about getting a dog for a change. Only trouble is at the moment they're all being bred for christmas presents and i disagree with that completely, of course, so we may just wait until the new year and rescue one that was only wanted as an xmas andrex puppy!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 30, 2008)

LMAO my pup has been told MANY times she's the stupedist dog known to man! lol

Any hey I told Oscar that their dog had the worst hair cut ever...they never took offense lol. so you really don't think your pup looks stupid? hey i mean its not like he's gonna compete for mastermind or anything hehe

chill man don't take it to heart. I'm a very big dog lover


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

:ignore:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Nov 30, 2008)

*I agree breeding dogs for presents - bad idea. Yes, he does look dumb every once in awhile but he is my baby so I am kinda sensitive. I will take some pics of my rats also (2) and post them, my snake did not like rats so I saved 1 from being eaten, I could tell the snake was not going to eat after he already gave her a big hug, much to my dismay she popped up and was alive, so I became attatched to her and got a companion for her .....*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

yumyum- I think your pup is precious.    Maybe it was the one ear up, one ear down that made her say that.  

Dumb rats.  Ha ha ha.

My crabs are even dumber.  Can you imagine how tiny their brains must be?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 30, 2008)

lol ok bro no harm done...get some pics up of the rats please  can't wait to see em 

Mom...rats aint dumb...far from it actually


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 30, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> yumyum- I think your pup is precious.    Maybe it was the one ear up, one ear down that made her say that.
> 
> Dumb rats.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> *My crabs* are even dumber.  Can you imagine how tiny their brains must be?



The STD clinic will help ya out mom................


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> The STI clinic will help ya out mom................


 
Ewwwwwww!!!!!

Not those kind of crabs.   

Thorn- thats my opinion of rats and I am sticking to it.  They freak me out.  :holysheep:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

eww dude it was way too early when I looked at that crabs pic :S

I know mom, but I do think its such a shame. I mean I know that farmers and other rural folk (I am btw ) struggle with wild rat infestations and I know they can cause an AWFUL lot of trouble. BUT the Fancy Rat is completely different, clean, trainable and everything. I really don't see why anyone would want a skanky foul little hamster when they could have a TOILET TRAINED CLEAN rat lol. I think its so sad that rats have this thing hanging over them, when it is completely untrue for pet rats and I think its an even bigger shame that people do not possess the ability to be open minded about things.

I don't mean this in a mean sorta way  don't worry. But I find it hard to understand because I am VERY open minded and will give anything a shot once - you never know until you try right? And I have no fears, well not real fears and phobias anyway. My boyfriend is petrified of spiders. They scare me, but they fascinate me even more so. It just seems so irrational to me. But hey we're all different right 

yumyumbubblegum I'm so sorry if I did annoy or upset you yesterday - I really didn't mean to. I was in a bit of a bum mood really. Your new pup looks absolutely gorgeous! And yea, let us see your rats when you get a chance


----------



## Oscar (Dec 1, 2008)

OOps........... Ti-Loup is sticking out his tongue.  

*He knows we're all  laughing at him~*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL Thorn, I get what you're saying.  But just because I don't like rats as a pet does not mean I'm closed-minded.     I take it you didn't like me calling rats stupid.   

I personally wouldn't want to have a bird or a snake (eeekkk!!!) either.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 1, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> eww dude it was way too early when I looked at that crabs pic :S
> 
> I know mom, but I do think its such a shame. I mean I know that farmers and other rural folk (I am btw ) struggle with wild rat infestations and I know they can cause an AWFUL lot of trouble. BUT the Fancy Rat is completely different, clean, trainable and everything. I really don't see why anyone would want a skanky foul little hamster when they could have a TOILET TRAINED CLEAN rat lol. I think its so sad that rats have this thing hanging over them, when it is completely untrue for pet rats and I think its an even bigger shame that people do not possess the ability to be open minded about things.
> 
> ...



*
No worries Thorn, more stuff in this world to worry about besides that (like getting my next grow to not smell like grass  , eventhough I had a 14in Kola that was the size of my fist), but, thanx for the apology! I will take some pics of my (daughters) Rats and get them up....*


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

Oscar...I don't wanna look at that dog until its fur grows back to normal! Its just a disgrace to dogs 

Mom, hey hehe no i was in a poo mood yesterday tis all. And no i know, i just find it hard to understand, but thats just me. I guess what we need to remember is that there are lots of people who just don't see the point in pets at all full stop. now that i really don't undertand lol but as i say, each to their own. No point doing something you dont wanna do. See now a snake would be cool, but not too sure myself. I decided I would like a pair of Degus  and one day a family of Bearded Dragons 

I did once have 2 budgerigars, but theres just something about birds that they should be free. It feels cruel somehow. Falconry amazes me, and I'd love to have that amount of patience 

yumyum, no worries bro... can I help you smoke that cola?  hehe I'm so glad my OCF lady isn't a stinker right now - just not in the right place for stinkers here lol!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

I would take a pic of the crabs if they were out.  But they are all burried under, trying to keep warm.  Several weeks ago I unplugged one of their heaters so I could use the paper shredder.  Just realized today that it was unplugged.  I hope they are all ok.  May have to dig them up and see.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

oh no mom! I hope they're ok. You know I think thats a typical stoner thing to do. Thats why I never clean my fishtank when i'm high...I just know i'd forget to turn the filter and pump on and come home to find them floating 

My boyfriends Chinchilla espcaped the other day when I was taking his dust bath out of the cage...I was like ahh shut the door quick, shove the cushions in any holes he might try to get in (behind things where wires are lol) in the end he ran straight into my arms, not on purpose i don't think hehe. He's a silly little fatty!

Its gotta be done... here he is:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> hey thorn your black doggy. looks just like me after a heavy night on the town. when i leave to go out , ive made an effort, i think i look quiet fit. but hey thats my opinion....then god knows what happens, a few hours lata and a couple of drinks. and i look like poo., god knows what happens. i reckon i knock myself out, and someone mops the floor wit my head. very glamorous! yeah i look just like your dog. dignity out the window!


 

*:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:*
*one of the many reasons i drink no more:rofl:*


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Dec 1, 2008)

My handsome friend Bravo.


----------



## warzone (Dec 1, 2008)

here r my dogs

the beagle is my puppy his name is dallas (brother named him)
the big fat dog is my shepherd his name is thunder hes pushing about 12 y/o now lol


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

pics are a bit blurry but i get the jist of it warzone.. the shepard has a very small head lol - i find that with shepards though 

I LOVE Beagles! Can't wait to have my own dog, and I'm telling you its gonna be a beagle  Dallas looks like a great friend


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's a cutie for you all.. And theres no scarey tails in that pic Mom :giggle:  hehe. One of our ginger puss being lazy


----------



## tesla (Dec 3, 2008)

My dog playing with a shrew.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 3, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> My dog playing with a shrew.


 
It looks like your dog is about to eat it


----------



## tesla (Dec 3, 2008)

Ummm....... yeah sorta of.               :evil:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

*Now that I figured out how to upload pics here is all my critters from left to right Ozzyahgo (all the cats like this stupid box-why it is all tore back), Phedda, Goodda, our 2 rats (daughters) Ratatouille & Cream and last but not least my stupid dog Astro  ( Thorn). Ratatoullie (the black and white)is the one I thought my snake killed but was still alive so, I kept her and became attatched to her, she is such a cool Rat so  we got her a friend (Cream) to keep her company... No longer have the snake I have had reptiles for a long, long time and was just tired of them. At one time I had 5 snakes and 2 bearded dragons - all fun but I am over it...*


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 3, 2008)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> our 2 rats (daughters) Ratatouille & Cream



delicious  

my pal/smokin buddy my 3-4ft ball python SMOKEY lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2008)

*That snake is cool Jdmnismo :aok:

yumyumbubblegum each time i see astro i want to keep him ,,,he looks so loyal and fun ,,,and i aint a dog lover  *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 3, 2008)

*Thanx UKG ! I was real sketchy on getting another dog (we had a bad experience) I can't say enough about him, I can say that he is the BEST dog I have ever had!*


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 3, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *That snake is cool Jdmnismo :aok:
> 
> yumyumbubblegum each time i see astro i want to keep him ,,,he looks so loyal and fun ,,,and i aint a dog lover  *



thankkkk you. hes so docile im thinkin about breeding him.you can mix em and get all diff types from a litter!!!


----------



## Thorn (Dec 4, 2008)

yum yum.. Goodda looks adorable!! Hehe stoopid astro 

The rats looks great, are they boys or girls? My first was a lady, after her I wanted 2 boys as they were less susceptable to lumps, but the ruddy pet shop sexed them wrong! So still got 2 ladies lol. Their so funny and so tame though. Boys are meant to be much much lazier I hear. Their huge balls kinda freak me out a little (well make me giggle more than anything) but I'll get over that when I get some boys.

I love reptiles.. Would love water dragons, or bearded dragons, but most of all I want a tarantula (yes I know I'm a strange one hehe) but the fella won't allow it just yet. Was at the pet shop the other day and they had Degus in there and they were so friendly...like funny looking rats lol. Would love a pair of them someday. One of the Chinchillas in the shop was TINY but super friendly and kept showing off for us hehe


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

Yesterday 2 crabs dug up.  I hadn't seen any for a week or 2.  I fetched one from the crabitat but he wasn't being cooperative and didn't want to say hello.    Crabby lil guy.  

This is one of the smaller ones.  I'd love to see the big girl.  If I do I will take pics, shes a beautiful purple color.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 4, 2008)

theres them sexy nails again Mom... actually that is a nice colour


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 4, 2008)

smokinmom has crabs!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> theres them sexy nails again Mom... actually that is a nice colour


 
:giggle: Thanks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

jdmnismo300 said:
			
		

> smokinmom has crabs!


 
Yes I do.  :hubba:        

I have a total of 5 in a 20 gallon aquarium, I monitor the heat and the humidity.  Its so cool to watch them hang out together, they are quite socialable.  Its cute watching them use their little feelies to touch eachother.  Right now theres HUGE holes that they've done and made a complete mess of the tat.


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 4, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yes I do.  :hubba:
> 
> I have a total of 5 in a 20 gallon aquarium, I monitor the heat and the humidity.  Its so cool to watch them hang out together, they are quite socialable.  Its cute watching them use their little feelies to touch eachother.  Right now theres HUGE holes that they've done and made a complete mess of the tat.



lol im building a huge ragedy handmade wooden cage for the snake for my room lol its temporary i might be in the market soon for a small cayman alligator! O_O


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 4, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> yum yum.. Goodda looks adorable!! Hehe stoopid astro
> 
> The rats looks great, are they boys or girls? My first was a lady, after her I wanted 2 boys as they were less susceptable to lumps, but the ruddy pet shop sexed them wrong! So still got 2 ladies lol. Their so funny and so tame though. Boys are meant to be much much lazier I hear. Their huge balls kinda freak me out a little (well make me giggle more than anything) but I'll get over that when I get some boys.
> 
> I love reptiles.. Would love water dragons, or bearded dragons, but most of all I want a tarantula (yes I know I'm a strange one hehe) but the fella won't allow it just yet. Was at the pet shop the other day and they had Degus in there and they were so friendly...like funny looking rats lol. Would love a pair of them someday. One of the Chinchillas in the shop was TINY but super friendly and kept showing off for us hehe




*
Thanks! Goodda is my sketchy scaredycat tho and he has the hardest fur to maintain out of all 3 - I call him my welfare cat . The rats are girls, I have heard that male are musky(er) then females, I guess that holds some truth as I know I am "muskyer" then my wife sometimes :giggle:, I did not want babies so we got another girl + I am not to keen on a rat dragging his balls all over me.I think all rats are very suseptable to tumors as this is how most die, they only live for around 2 years. Tarantulas, I could never bring myself to hold one, they are cool as hell (specially when they eat) but I am creeped out by spiders...*


----------



## Thorn (Dec 4, 2008)

hehe my boyfriends awful with spiders..

I did a lot of research on rats after my first lady died. She only lived to about 21 months or so, not even 2 years  but she had a stroke (I think) and then developed a lump - I have loads of pictures of her when she was ill, but its quite sad so see it really. But I know that some can live for 3 or 4 years. My current girls are about 19 months old now and have no problems at all.

The females actually have a lot more breast tissue all over their body compared to the bucks which is why males are less susceptable to them. I can totally understand why rats are bread and used for testing medicine for breast cancer  I know someone who absolutely loves rats, but won't have them again after her 3 all died of cancer. It is sad, and I know I'll have to go all through that again someday, but they are just so fantasticly friendly and have great characters I can't imagine not have them.

My boyfriend's Chinchilla has just woken up - I find it funny, he sleeps all day but wakes up (almost always) about 10 minutes before he gets in from work! Greedy little fatty!


----------



## warzone (Dec 5, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> pics are a bit blurry but i get the jist of it warzone.. the shepard has a very small head lol - i find that with shepards though
> 
> I LOVE Beagles! Can't wait to have my own dog, and I'm telling you its gonna be a beagle  Dallas looks like a great friend



dallas if a great friend only he hogs the blankets lol. he likes to push me to the end of the bed bite the blankets drag em to the corner and lay under them lol. but hes my little buddy hes about 1 1/2 now i believe.

the shepherd looks like he got a small head lol but to people who have seen him its not to small lol. hes my gaurd dog hes gunna protect my "crop" during the spring when i get it planted lol i dare someone to come into my yard hahahaah


----------



## Thorn (Dec 5, 2008)

Ahah! I been looking for this pic to upload since Mom uploaded with of her doggy with shades on hehe.

She's such a clever doggy! lol seriously, she is so soft you could do anything with her.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 5, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Ahah! I been looking for this pic to upload since Mom uploaded with of her doggy with shades on hehe.
> 
> She's such a clever doggy! lol seriously, she is so soft you could do anything with her.


 
anything?

sorry, bad joke.....

ps, cute dog for sure, man i love dogs, mine really brightens up my day, everyday and he is what i look forward to at the end of the day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

My big crab was out just now so I snapped a pic.  Thought she was gonna fall out of her shell.  She's not as timid as the littlier ones.


----------



## Oscar (Dec 8, 2008)

Does this count as a Critter??


She's well fed and comes often!


----------



## Thorn (Dec 8, 2008)

she sure is well fed! not really a critter hehe, but great pic


----------



## Oscar (Dec 8, 2008)

How about the WoodPecker that I saved or the Blue Jays I feed??


----------



## andy52 (Dec 8, 2008)

this is the laziest dog alive.ahe eats,she sleeps and she ,you know.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 8, 2008)

Jenny.


24th November 1995 - 8th December 2008.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so sorry Hippy.  What a beautiful dog she was.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 8, 2008)

oscar i think so, i forgot to ask you about that pecker..so he was ok yea?

andy that looks like a cheeky pooch!

Hippy, sorry to hear about your girl. She looks like a big beautiful lady. What happened if you don't mind me asking? Our last dog died on my 17th birthday, her back legs gave in, she was 13 too.


----------



## Oscar (Dec 8, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> oscar i think so, i forgot to ask you about that pecker..so he was ok yea?


 

We named the WoodPecker 'Pick-Pick'........and the Doe, 'Doey' and of course the Blue Jays are called 'J-Jay'.........lol :hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 8, 2008)

hehe nice one! I saw a gorgeous fox at work on my last shift...well i'm not surprised she was that healthy looking, as the place is overrun by rabbits! lol

My mum is asking me to come up with names for new dog


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 11, 2008)

i got a new pup today and i had to find this thread so i could post a pic.. its so sweet. he's just around 12 weeks old, my nephew named him scrappy doo but my wife said she's changin it. so we'll see heres a pic or two


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww, he's very cute slowmo!


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 11, 2008)

his mom was so thick. im hope he gets as big as her. we're gonna try to keep him a spoiled as we can. he's asleep on the couch now with my wife and daughter. we want him to be a big baby when he's older.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 12, 2008)

lol he'll prob get twice as big as his mum slomo 

You changed the name yet? what breed is he? we're getting a 9 week old black lab pup tomorrow!!! AHHH I cant wait! Will get pics up at some point for y'all


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 12, 2008)

the breed is american pitt bull terrier, and of that breed he's a red nose. we haven't changed his name yet but we're workin on it. its hard to pick a good name for a dog. i've had so many dogs and i don't wanna reuse the same names i have in the past. 

oh man we're tryin to kennel train him, this morning i took him outside be done his buisness fine.. 5 minutes after i brought him back in he left my wife a huge pile in the floor.. i mean huge, looks like a 90lb dog dropped it.. the change in his food caused some stomach problems. 

he spent the whole night in his kennel and never whined or barked or anything. im so happy. i love this dog


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

If he's leaving presents for the wife, how about St Nick?  Or Santa?  

Aww c'mon, its xmas after all.


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 12, 2008)

scrappy is a raw name he looks jus like scooby lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 14, 2008)

1 of my daft hounds......


----------



## Thorn (Dec 15, 2008)

we have the puppy, oh my goodness she is MAD! still not settled on a name yet. mum likes Madison, Maddy for short, but not sure really. shes fast asleep on my lap right now. got her on saturday, she's a yapper! can't wait for her to stop yappin at night, and grow up and have a real bark lol. hehe. will try and get pics up for y'all as soon as i get the net set up on my pc (been a busy weekend!!!)


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

Aww, can't wait to see her Thorn....

Are you starting to wish that you settled on the calmer one?


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Dec 15, 2008)

My guinnea pig Moxi.  

My other one died in June.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

Ack, another rodent!!!!

Just kidding, her royal highness.  That is pretty cute.  Just better you then me.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 15, 2008)

don't feel bad Thorn we got our pup thursday and just named it today. his name is Mojo. it wasn't my first choice but its what we could agree on so thats what im stuck with.. i hope it grows on me.


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 15, 2008)

My dog rufis and my lizard mac dre


----------



## Thorn (Dec 16, 2008)

kali..thats a bearded dragon isn't it? LOVE them!!

urgh guinnea pig! lol just kiddin, just not for me. them and hamsters i can't stand lol

Thanks mom and slowmo. no mom, i'd much rather have this girl than a dog that is withdrawn and doesn't join in. in this family the more energy the better 

still not settled on name. i came up with a great idea but the parents don't seem to care what we think - feels great after i came up with a page full of names for her and have been getting up early to clean her up etc (i don't do mornings) i know their tired but they jus seem to be taking everything out on me and to be honest i don't know if i can be bothered with them anymore.

i had a psychic moment today with a name, mum usually loves moments like that but i feel so disheartened that i don't feel like mentioning it. the name was Lola. I was thinking about it all last night and when i checked my emails i had just 1 and it was a newsletter from a zoo to say they named a new animal Lola.

Anyway, net still not workin for my pc, not sure if i can upload pics here but will try in a mo


----------



## Thorn (Dec 16, 2008)

Here she is, finally 

I threw the last one in there to show the size difference. Thats our other black labrador *****, she's 7 years old now. Our pup is a little small and underweight for her age so we're making sure she's eating lots everyday, although she does seem to be a little fussy at the moment  

she is great at falling asleep on us, still barking at night, well yapping lol!

She's doing well with litter training - every now and then goes into the cats toilet and does her business! I swear she should have been a cat this one! Maybe she should be called Moggy lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 16, 2008)

how in the hell do you litter train a dog? im gonna send you my pup, when you get him trained send him back.. im kennel training him right now and he's doing real good.. hasn't pooped or peed in the house in 3 days.. he;ll do it today since i said that


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> how in the hell do you litter train a dog?


 

:rofl:
:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

*thorn that is one cute puppy :48:*


----------



## hork420 (Dec 16, 2008)

heres my little pit sandy shes about a year old


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 16, 2008)

i like fully automatics and those red nose pitts, i like big bone brauds, down home cookin, i like to retaliate from the blind side when the ***** ain't lookin! 

lyrics from Haystack its a good song if you hear it all.. seein alot of red nose pitts lately


----------



## Thorn (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks peeps 

How do you litter train a dog - well this one went straight for the cats litter tray so we did her one of her own which she uses. Also have newspaper down around it (as she has a tendency to miss)!

Last night she had her first night of being quiet at night - lasted until 4am aparrently (i sleep through anything). she's so cute, but it'll be so much better once she gets a real bark on her! Can't be doing with yappy dogs!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

No disrespect to any of the pitbull owners but I have to ask....

Whats the attraction to the breed????

I notice a LOT of folks here have pits....

Been racking my brain trying to figure out why so many potheads have them!!!!  

Care to enlighten me?


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Dec 17, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> urgh guinnea pig! lol just kiddin, just not for me. them and hamsters i can't stand lol


 
Guinnea pigs are quite intelligent.  And clean.  She even does tricks.  I have trained her to roll over and even to sit up and beg.  Next I will teach her to fetch the morning paper.   :aok:


----------



## hork420 (Dec 17, 2008)

i like pitbulls because they are very smart and athletic and if you treat them right they are good around people especailly kids my 6 yr nephew plays fetch with her all the time plus i know alot of people dont like them because of their reputation so seeing a good one may change some peoples minds and let them see its not the dog its the owner that makes them that way


----------



## MadCityChaos (Dec 19, 2008)

my cats!

the black one is toby, grey one is boots.


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 19, 2008)

the first two pics are Dusty, he's the wifes. and the last is Chipper, the 100% organic mousetrap


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 19, 2008)

*Here is what I do to my cats, its called a "lion cut". Some people say it is cruel but I call it maintenence. If you ever have long hair Persians (I have 3) you save yourself a ton of work besides the hair grows back, these guys have great personalities but are F%!&^!*G high maintinence!:holysheep: Ozzy (the one I had done) like to take a sheat  and leave skidmarks on our carpet  so, I am always  breaking out  "the little green machine"! drives me crazy. My other 2 have learned how to do their business without making a mess, Ozzy is not even a year old yet. The other pic Phedda (on the top) and Ozzy doing what they do best..

Thorn - you got yourself a cute puppy there !
*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

:rofl: That cat looks pissed.  Thank goodness it grows back.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 20, 2008)

That cat is going to wait until you least expect something then sink its claws in your most sensitive parts as a payback :rofl:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 20, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> the first two pics are Dusty, he's the wifes. and the last is Chipper, the 100% organic mousetrap



>beautiful sheppard clanchattan...bb...


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah, he's the pretty boy in the family..........the cat runs the show though, he's a badass


----------



## IRISH (Dec 20, 2008)

beautiful lab pup you got there to Thorn. they have a long life span. my brother had a black lab that lived 18 years. his name was Bryce. he would go canoeing with us and stay in the water forever. we would get near the river, and he would jump out of the back of the truck before we parked, and meet you in the water. very well behaved dogs, they are...bb...


----------



## Thorn (Dec 21, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> beautiful lab pup you got there to Thorn. they have a long life span. my brother had a black lab that lived 18 years. his name was Bryce. he would go canoeing with us and stay in the water forever. we would get near the river, and he would jump out of the back of the truck before we parked, and meet you in the water. very well behaved dogs, they are...bb...


 
Hey man, thanks, yea she's brilliant, our 7 year old black lab is great too. They just love to cuddle up 

You sure Bryce didn't have some cross in him? Our previous 2 yellow labs both died around age 13. Blimey if we could have our older one for another 10 or 11 years that'd be amazing! :holysheep:


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's my cat. Loius XIV.

We adopted him about two months ago from an animal shelter. We looked through thousands of cats, kittens, furballs, and purr-monsters, but we fell in love with one of the first ones we met. Little did we know (or care) these were cats infected with Cat Aids, yes, Cat Aids. They were all FIV+ cats that we first looked at, unknowingly. It's spread from cat to cat through deep bites or trading a lot of saliva (cleaning each other etc.) Anyways, it effects their immune systems but they can, and usually do lead long, happy, normal lives. 

The option of gettinga a kitten was there, they had a tons of them, but I figured that everyone would want a kitten, so it's not like I would have been giving a kitten a loving home that he wouldn't otherwise get, because everyone goes in wanting a kitten, nobody wants a 3 year old monster of a cat (He's a big boy) that's FIV+. Except me and my gal 
He literally started purring and pawing through the cat the moment we were in his site.

He has been nothing but a blessing to us and has slept with us in bed every night since he's been broken in. He has been a great companion to me especially after the loss of my father to cancer, he's been a great comfort and never leaves my side, a true friend, cat or not.

Anyone thinking of getting a cat, or adopting, I encourage you into looking at FIV+ cats, they are just like any other cat, they only require your attention and care and quick action when they show signs of being ill. Most shelters with cats that are FIV+ put them to sleep shortly after diagnosis, which saddens me deeply after sharing my home with Louis XIV.

Here are some pics, he loves a good belly rub. And the spikey pole from the Christmas tree is good for rubbing your face on apparently


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 21, 2008)

well yumyumbubblygum, i think your cats look cool. and trent your new cat looks stunning. i love cats! they are so much fun and they have sooo much personality. my cats rule our whole household! pain in the booty sometimes, one of mine likes to climb up the centre of the xmas tree, till it topples over. then i tell him off, set it back up, turn my back and hes straight back up it,


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 21, 2008)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> well yumyumbubblygum, i think your cats look cool. and trent your new cat looks stunning. i love cats! they are so much fun and they have sooo much personality. my cats rule our whole household! pain in the booty sometimes, one of mine likes to climb up the centre of the xmas tree, till it topples over. then i tell him off, set it back up, turn my back and hes straight back up it,


 
Yeah, white as snow, big green eyes with a big male head and a big chest. That ain't no little pillow he's laying on and squishing.  Hahaha. He's got a personality like your cat it sounds allmashed up! When you stop petting him he will give your arm a little swat to tell you he's not satisfied yet.

He's the man. I've been an emotional wreck lately and he's definatly been a bright spot in my life. :cry:


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 21, 2008)

sorry about your dad trent. i meant to say that in my last post, i know how your feelin, i lost my mom to lung cancer 10yrs ago. it still feels like last week, it hurts so bad, so i know what your goin thru, it gets easier as the time passes. well not easier. more like you deal with it better each day. big hug your way.....:heart:


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 21, 2008)

Cheers to you my dear. Yeah, it was only a couple months ago but it's still tearing me up. He was still in his early fifties. Renal cancer, came out of nowhere and less than a year later he passed, mind you not without the fight of his life, I was his caregiver for a good couple months after after I decided to sell my house and return home for as long as needed to help out and spend some time with my father. Best descision I ever made, and definatly gave me the closure I needed. After things settled down I moved in with my girlfriend, which definatly helped the whole process, being able to be with the love of my life when I need her most. Especially after a couple years of long distance love.

But you never think you're going to get so attatched to the little guys, even if you have had 10 cats, you always say ohhhh, it's just a cat. And two months later that sucker has you whipped into a routine and you don't even know it


----------



## Oscar (Dec 29, 2008)

Does the White Stallion count as a critter??

We took a nice walk on X-Mas day.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

I am getting rid of my crabs.  

I was tending to the tat the other day and smelled the smell of death.  And I don't feel like digging all around looking for it.  So I contacted a local person from a crab site I'm on.    I will give it all away.  Everything.  Just get it out of here....


----------



## Thorn (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear your getting rid of the crabs mom, but thanks for sharing the interesting pics of them before 

I've finally sorted out my pics of the puppy so thought i'd share some.


----------



## Colorado Lady (Jan 11, 2009)

This is my 1st pic posting.  Hope it works.  This is my 2 yr. old German Shepherd named "Hank".  He weighs over 100 pounds and is an awesome companion on long winter walks in the snow. Which we just came back from, early.  He ran over the hill and barked and I heard a rustling sound, like wind in some reeds.  Yep.. It was a porqupine and he had his nose right in it's face.  luckily when I hollered "leave it!!!!!!" he did.  Can't even imagine a vet bill on Sunday.  Hope you're all having a great day


----------



## Colorado Lady (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, guess that didn't work. Hummmmmmm


----------



## Oscar (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd like to post some pics of Ti-Loup......but his fur hasn't grown back enough YET!

Soon enough Thorn.........he'll be back especially now that he got some outdoor booties. Only problem is that them thar booties are Pink....and Ti-Loup has a problem with girly colors.


----------



## Hick (Jan 12, 2009)

Colorado Lady said:
			
		

> Well, guess that didn't work. Hummmmmmm


maybe this will help colady--> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208



> he got some outdoor booties. Only problem is that them thar booties are Pink....and Ti-Loup has a problem with girly colors.


Sheep in heels, cats in booties, and dogs in tennis shoes... WHAT is this world coming too..


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Jan 22, 2009)

I do enjoying each picture of the animals. Here are our friend's Frick and Frack.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 22, 2009)

What are they HRH?? *please don't say hamsters* ...

That grey one is pretty cute hehe


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Are they gerbils?


----------



## Oscar (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd say gerbils....

Hey, wanna see our new boots?

Ti-Loup is on punishment for making a few messes in the house.
Can't beat him but I can make him wear pink! :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 22, 2009)

*ahh so cute do you match when you go out for walks  *


----------



## Oscar (Jan 22, 2009)

You'd laugh to see how he walks in his booties. 

Reminds me of a man trying to wear high heels. I've gotta video him.....gotta be the funniest, inhumane treatment one could impose upon 'man's best friend'.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 22, 2009)

*:rofl: ,,,,but post it anyway:giggle: *


----------



## Oscar (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll get  that video made today. His fur has grown back somewhat since he got beaned by the 'groomer'. 

It's not that cold today, only -15C but it is snowing.......~


----------



## Thorn (Jan 23, 2009)

haha poor pooch! but that is a funny punishment lol. my folk's cat had to wear a booty-type-plaster over one of his back paws/legs cos he had an op there, he walked so funny for the first few weeks...especially when he had the pink bandage on


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 23, 2009)

This is my buddy. We pretty much do everything together.

he is 18 months.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 23, 2009)

is that a lab cross or pure lab diablo? either way, he's gorgeous and I bet he's a right bundle of fun!


----------



## occg.hydro (Feb 28, 2009)

this is mauli. she's 15 mo. old pitbull/ridgeback. The little white one's named Megatron, she's a purebred whippet. The cat died, but that was Brad. The cat had the biggest balls of them all.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2009)

Brad the big-balled cat...lmao.

Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## occg.hydro (Feb 28, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Brad the big-balled cat...lmao.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pics.



Brad was a she too, that was the ironic part. The cat had kind of a sexual identity crisis. Over the 8 years I had her every vet I took her to couldn't make up their mind on whether she was a boy or a girl. Seems pretty straight forward to me but I guess the cat had something unique going on. They said it was a boy when I adopted it, then the vet said it was a girl when she ate some string & we had to take her in. A few years later we were told that it was definately a girl by another vet and then yet another said it was a boy... Who knows!


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2009)

here's my pup


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's my puppy. He'll be 4 this month. I take him with me everywhere I can.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 3, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> here's my pup



Hey hun, is that a weimarana? Sorry I can't smell the name :S


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hey hun, is that a weimarana? Sorry I can't smell the name :S



naw, she's a chocolate lab


----------



## Thorn (Mar 3, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> naw, she's a chocolate lab



Really? Pure or cross? She looks like she has some cross breed in her. Anyway, she's beautiful


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Really? Pure or cross? She looks like she has some cross breed in her. Anyway, she's beautiful


 
She's a pure bred. She's pretty big these days. 75lbs


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 3, 2009)

I like labs and retrievers, my ex had a Chesapeake bay retriever that was a really cool dog but didn't like my dog at all.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 4, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> She's a pure bred. She's pretty big these days. 75lbs



Thats a good size, 34 kg. Our 7 year old black lab is 32 kg. Yours just looks different with those eyes. There's a gorgeous yound dark yellow lab dog around here and he's just stunning, such a beautiful colour. I wouldn't mind a chocolate lab sometime in the future


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 4, 2009)

I love everyones pets.  

Here's a few from today.  The big furry one will be getting her summer haircut soon and will look totally different, and skinnier.  

The little one is the boy.  LOL.


----------



## Hick (Mar 4, 2009)

lab's?


----------



## ganja_angie (Mar 5, 2009)

Here are my babies.  My cat is Coco, and the dog, the most submissive dog ever, is Buddy.  He is a yellow lab. 






View attachment IMG_0164.JPG


----------



## Thorn (Mar 5, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> lab's?



He yours Hick? He's gorgeous 

Hehe mom, your lady does look big with all that fur to contend with


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2009)

Thorn- at last yrs check up, she was 125 pounds.     I think 70% of that is fur.....thats why we get her shaved.  Don't want that all over the house.  :giggle: 

The little one is 25 lbs, but for some reason he thinks he's the big one.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 5, 2009)

You gotta keep it neat and tidy.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2009)

i just wanna show off my baby, he's gettin so big now. turns out he's very smart. i love my puppy


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Great looking red pit you have there slowmo, how big is he? I posted a picture of my blue pit on the last page. I always used to joke that I was going to start a kennel just to breed reds and blues called Dr Suess's pitbulls and my slogan was going to be "One pit, Two pit, Red Pit, Blue Pit." It's much funnier when I'm high.


----------



## BlackGrape (Mar 7, 2009)

Lily pad is my Grey long haired tabby, she's almost 2 years old and there's not one dog that she hasn't fearlessly chased after. Lucy is my Husky mix, she's about 2.5 yrs old and very shy but sweet.


----------



## Oscar (Mar 12, 2009)

Some of my feathered friends.............~


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 12, 2009)

Heres a couple pics of my new Doberman.  He is Blue and Rust in color and is a pure bred.  He loves all people and all dogs, its so funny to see him at the dog park.  His name is Remi.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Isn't funny how doberman's and pitbulls look so different when you don't get there ears done. I had my dogs ears done but I have a friend who got a dog from the same litter but left the ears intact, they look like completely different breeds.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks cadlakmike1. he's 6 months old give or take a week. im looking for a good red female with a good pedigree to breed with. i love the breed for sure.


----------



## UKGr0wer (Apr 2, 2009)

This is my baby girl (Caz) shes 2 1/2 now 

im so jelouse of you lot with ur pitbulls i want 1 soooo much but there band where i live (UK)


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 14, 2009)

As much as I love growing marijuana, I love my service dogs even more. Most days. <G> Here are some pictures of my past service dogs at work. The little guy is a 12 pound Papillon, the big guy a Border Collie. I work from a powerchair and my service dogs do tasks I cannot easily do for myself.


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 14, 2009)

dakota shes a 2 year old springer spaniel, jah is the white tabby and pigwidgeon is the turtle calico tabby


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 14, 2009)

adorable, im going through my pics trying to find more of dakota


----------



## earlmaster09 (Apr 14, 2009)

i mean dont get me wrong dakota is a complete spaz, but its all the pent up energy from being a hunting dog and being a springer, she gets three, 2-3 mile, walks a day, and when its rainy she runs on the treadmill, still tons of energy, and my little brother got her to chase a laser pointer for about 2 hours when we first got her as a pup so any flashing light is the most exciting thing in the world, but shes my baby girl, hunts like a true field champ(as she is) but when play time comes you better be ready cuz shes comin whether you like it or not


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 15, 2009)

The first two pics are of my new blue and rust Doberman named Remi.  Third pic is of my fat cat sleeping face down.


----------



## Colorado Lady (May 12, 2009)

It's been so much fun looking at all our pets (family)
This is Hank, my 2 year old German Shepherd.  Some day when he learns a little patience he"ll be my fishin partner.  Right now it's walk, walk, walk to burn some energy off of him.  Also in our third round of obedience training.  He's going to be a Therapy dog and go to school and help kids to read (the greatest escape) and to hospitols to visit etc..


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 12, 2009)

Couldnt you find a bigger stick for him Col?

The way he is carrying that he looks strong enough to carry a tree :rofl:

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 12, 2009)

Our summer residents , momma and 1 year old baby.


----------



## ozman (May 16, 2009)

Well I guess I will post a pic of my pooch,he is 3 years old this spring,he has been with me thru thick and now thin,he is my child ,my best friend,my confidant,I think more of my dog then I do most people,no offense to ppl here,but of the ppl I know in my little part of the world my dog is King,the peeps here have been good to me not like ppl in this sh*t filled community.

   He is 1/2 rat terrier and 1/2 chiuahua (not correct spelling)and to muffed up to go look how to spell it lol.


----------



## PencilHead (May 17, 2009)

Ever ready, ever vigilant.  This is why I sleep well at night.


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 17, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Ever ready, ever vigilant.  This is why I sleep well at night.



:laugh: that is an awesome picture


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2009)

This is Wylie--he was born 4-20


----------



## Moto-Man (May 30, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This is Wylie--he was born 4-20



Aww, very cute dog, HG!  He looks older than 5 weeks!  I notice a lot of you guys have dogs, that's pretty cool... here's a couple pics of my GSD "Bella" - from December when she was 9 weeks old, and one month ago.. she's 7.5 months and still growing! 

Cheers,


----------



## PencilHead (May 31, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This is Wylie--he was born 4-20


 
Awwwwww.  Nothing better than a new puppy.  Wylie doesn't look particularly coyote.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2009)

Look at my beautiful female great pyrenees.  She's about 130 pounds.  

And my 25 pound male weener dog.

It's nearly impossible to get a picture of them together so I gave up trying.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2009)

And yes, her white fluffy hair is all over my carpet and we vacuum frequently.

:giggle: 

Normally we trim her but not this summer.

Such a gentle giant.  But not the brightest..lol.

Forgot my attachment...duh...


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2009)

Cute doggies SM....I hve a Black Maine Coon so I know all about fur getting on everything...he sheds in clumps...


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 6, 2009)

Mom, she's a gorgeous gentle giant!  And Hamster--I hear you and empathize on the Maine Coon cat. My last one died about a year ago and I'm still finding hair balls. They blow coat constantly, but I miss my big ol' MCC!


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Mom, she's a gorgeous gentle giant!  And Hamster--I hear you and empathize on the Maine Coon cat. My last one died about a year ago and I'm still finding hair balls. They blow coat constantly, but I miss my big ol' MCC!



Yeah but I love the big lug anyway....they are such a sweet intelligent breed...sorry to hear about your loss...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 6, 2009)

Poppey waiting for me to sit down at my comp so she can fart in my lap.

eace:


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Poppey waiting for me to sit down at my comp so she can fart in my lap.
> 
> eace:



What a beautiful cat HIE....what breed is she?


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 6, 2009)

BECAREFUL, this is Tucker, he shoots green lasers out of his eyes.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww look at those cute kitties.

Times like these I miss the crabs....lol.


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are my two kids...Wednesday is 6 years old and Pugsley is just over a year old and already 11 lbs...He is a Maine Coon so he will get to be like 25lbs or so..

Wednesday>>>>>




Pugs>>>>>>>View attachment 129670
View attachment 129671
View attachment 129672


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 6, 2009)

Charlie is a very handsome cat Mojavemama 

I can feel your love :aok:

Hamster, mine is a Bengal, very expensive, but has paid her dues with 2 litters, not that I agree with it.

She is fully papered and is documented to send her pure line down the dna pool.

She was bought as a money making idea, but something has changed, she is now a family member and no more working days for her.

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bengal_(cat)

eace:


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 6, 2009)

This is Jake, he is a 113 lbs Sable German Shepherd, he can hear you comming before you know your on your way.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=73237&d=1218639856


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Charlie is a very handsome cat Mojavemama
> 
> I can feel your love :aok:
> 
> ...



Well I am glad she is retired...she is a pretty girl...


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Oct 7, 2009)

anyone have a chinchilla? i'm buying one later this month, they are so soft and furry and cute and i need one


----------

